# Dayton Wire Wheel Spring 2009 Wheel Sale



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off. 

Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions. 

Here are some examples of prices. 

13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.

13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.

13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4

These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.

ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.

We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.


Dayton Wire wheels 
1-800-862-6000


----------



## JRO

What about 14x6 72 spoke?


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

14"x6" are the same price as the 14"x7". 

Dayton Wire Wheel
1-800-862-6000


----------



## Badass94Cad

:0


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## BRODIE




----------



## BIGMANDO

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Dayton is finally on layitlow. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## coco73chev

uffin: :thumbsup: Wow Dayton wires stepping it up a notch ...bein a long time waiting to see danas representing there wheels on here


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

how much of each lead hammer?? homie :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 01:47 PM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


curious why are 88's and 100's the same price but 72's are 140 less? still 1568.00 for 72 spokes SHIPPED with all accessories is a great deal


----------



## bluedemon65

:0 badass :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13251556
> *Dayton is finally on layitlow.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2, bout time


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13251556
> *Dayton is finally on layitlow.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

How much are 13x7 reverse 72 spokes with gold spokes, chrome dish, hub and knockoff?


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

I will do my best to answer all of the questions that were asked. 

Lead hammers are $40 ea for the 4lb Dayton Wire Wheel Hammer. Or you can get the replacement 3lb hammer (included when you buy a set of wheels) for $22 ea. 

Next question on pricing. 88-spoke are the same price as 100-spoke due to lower volume than the 100-spoke and 72-spoke. They just cost us more to build them. Remember we aren't shipping in 1000 of these in on a container from China. These are hand made here in Dayton Ohio. 

Also as far as shipping goes I am sorry if I was not clear but those prices do not include shipping. You can pick them up or you would need to pay UPS charges. The good news is if they are going out of Ohio there will be no sales tax. And in most cases shipping is less than tax so you are still coming out ahead of if you were to buy them locally. 

Just so you know we will do our best to monitor the forum and get answers as soon as possible. If you need an answer quicker than waiting on a reply please feel free to give us a call.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

You asked about Gold spoke Chrome dish. Do you want gold hub and nips too. Or all chrome with just gold spokes? Also Chrome knock off cap or gold? The best bet For prices on custom finishes would be to give us a call. But we will do oour best to get you the most accurate pricing.


----------



## DanielDucati

Jim and Gary at Dayton........ :thumbsup:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


----------



## Boricua Customs

Welcome to Layitlow Dayton Wire Wheels !! :cheesy: 

Im still looking for one of these, I know there discontinued, but if you happen to come accross one please let me know, I just need one, right or left for my fifth wheel.

Thanks !
Rico


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel+Mar 12 2009, 07:33 AM~13257406-->
> 
> 
> 
> You asked about Gold spoke Chrome dish. Do you want gold hub and nips too. Or all chrome with just gold spokes? Also Chrome knock off cap or gold? The best bet For prices on custom finishes would be to give us a call. But we will do oour best to get you the most accurate pricing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I'm looking for chrome hub and knockoff with just gold spokes. Nips could go either way, I guess. Should we ask for Jim or Gary, per the other post below?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanielDucati_@Mar 12 2009, 08:00 AM~13257507
> *Jim and Gary at Dayton........ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

You can speak to whoever answers the phone. The salesmen are Gary, Jim or Tor. Anyone of these guys can help. 

As far as gold spoke with the rest of the wheel and accessories chrome you are looking at a price of $1971.20 for the set. 

Keep in mind we use only real 24K gold plating. None of the cheap brush plating.

Look forward to hearing from you. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## TOP DOG '64

what about accessories: key chains, shirts , chips etc...


----------



## flaked85

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 10:59 AM~13258606
> *You can speak to whoever answers the phone. The salesmen are Gary, Jim or Tor. Anyone of these guys can help.
> 
> As far as gold spoke with the rest of the wheel and accessories chrome you are looking at a price of $1971.20 for the set.
> 
> Keep in mind we use only real 24K gold plating. None of the cheap brush plating.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! 

Is that combo I suggested uncommon, leading to an inflated price, whereas if I got a more common center gold combo it would be cheaper? Not saying the price you quoted was more than I expected. I'm just asking if you guys produce some with gold spokes, hubs and nips and charge a set price for them since they'd be "mass-produced," in essence.

Thanks again for your feedback, and welcome to LayItLow. We need a good connection with Dayton. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i need some BROWN eagles or Flags I have my serial numbers off my ri9ms do you have any?


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Not an uncommon combo just want to make sure I get it right. GHSN is more common but it is not less. Since this is real 24K gold it is not cheap.  

As far as T-shirts go we do have some and we are getting ready to order more. They run $12 ea plus shipping for S,M,L and XL and $15 ea for XXL. Supplies are limited so call soon to see what we have. 

Chips are available but we do require serial numbers as always. We are glad to help you guys out. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 10:57 AM~13259881
> *Not an uncommon combo just want to make sure I get it right. GHSN is more common but it is not less. Since this is real 24K gold it is not cheap.
> 
> As far as T-shirts go we do have some and we are getting ready to order more. They run $12 ea plus shipping for S,M,L and XL and $15 ea for XXL. Supplies are limited so call soon to see what we have.
> 
> Chips are available but we do require serial numbers as always. We are glad to help you guys out.  :biggrin:
> *


 what about the old school key chains with the dayton chips?

Thanx

:thumbsup:


----------



## specspec




----------



## red chev

pics of the wheels or didnt happen


----------



## All Out Customs

I called Dayton Wire Wheel today and talked to Jim to verify that it was a legit representation of Dayton Wire Wheel. Gary also sent me an email stating that it was true and I'll be getting some new catalogs and price guides in the mail.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 12 2009, 02:19 PM~13260467
> *pics of the wheels or didnt happen
> *


LOL :cheesy:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Sorry no key chains.


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 10:57 AM~13259881
> *Not an uncommon combo just want to make sure I get it right. GHSN is more common but it is not less. Since this is real 24K gold it is not cheap.
> 
> As far as T-shirts go we do have some and we are getting ready to order more. They run $12 ea plus shipping for S,M,L and XL and $15 ea for XXL. Supplies are limited so call soon to see what we have.
> 
> Chips are available but we do require serial numbers as always. We are glad to help you guys out.  :biggrin:
> *



This has always seamed frivilous to me, who cares about serial numbers other than a consumers interest in when their rims were built. This is kind of lame when it comes down to buying a set of chips. Lets face it these are available on this site and elsewhere for cheap. I would never own a set of stolen rims but I would also never jump through the mans hoops for a set of chips. Serial numbers are a good idea however I think you are stepping out of bounds when it comes to accessories.


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13260828
> *This has always seamed frivilous to me,  who cares about serial numbers other than a consumers interest in when their rims were built.  This is kind of lame when it comes down to buying a set of chips.  Lets face it these are available on this site and elsewhere for cheap.  I would never own a set of stolen rims but I would also never jump through the mans hoops for a set of chips.  Serial numbers are a good idea however I think you are stepping out of bounds when it comes to accessories.
> *



no they do it that way so all of these china rollers don't put dayton eagles on their rusted spokes and call them daytons, in turn give a quality wheel company a bad name.

dayton knockoffs on chinas should be punishable by death :biggrin:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it. 

I am sure you can apreciate that. 

Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them. 

Hope that helps make sense.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 02:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

[
dayton knockoffs on chinas should be punishable by death :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin: Couldn't have said it better myself! :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

I'll be the one to ask.....

Aren't these sale prices (with no shipping) still more expensive then Zeniths are shipped? :dunno:


Not trying to start a price war or anything  :biggrin:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13260825
> *Sorry no key chains.
> *


Damn it


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 12 2009, 12:14 PM~13260021
> *what about the old school key chains with the dayton chips?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I have a red one and a white one, both are new. Make offers.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 12 2009, 12:25 PM~13260513
> *I called Dayton Wire Wheel today and talked to Jim to verify that it was a legit representation of Dayton Wire Wheel.  Gary also sent me an email stating that it was true and I'll be getting some new catalogs and price guides in the mail.
> *


I did that the first day Dayton registered on LIL..... :thumbsup: You never know,Oldsmobilefinatic might get reincarnated........ :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 03:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Great service with these guys, just placed an order and couldn't be happier. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 10:57 AM~13259881
> *Not an uncommon combo just want to make sure I get it right. GHSN is more common but it is not less. Since this is real 24K gold it is not cheap.
> 
> As far as T-shirts go we do have some and we are getting ready to order more. They run $12 ea plus shipping for S,M,L and XL and $15 ea for XXL. Supplies are limited so call soon to see what we have.
> 
> Chips are available but we do require serial numbers as always. We are glad to help you guys out.  :biggrin:
> *


do you have brown flags? or brown eagles? id prefer metal ones but if all u have is stickers so be it


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by djdvl666+Mar 12 2009, 03:09 PM~13260889-->
> 
> 
> 
> no they do it that way so all of these china rollers don't put dayton eagles on their rusted spokes and call them daytons, in turn give a quality wheel company a bad name.
> 
> dayton knockoffs on chinas should be punishable by death :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 03:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 01:47 PM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *




that is the exact same price I was told in november, so were is the 30% off?


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 07:28 AM~13257386
> *I will do my best to answer all of the questions that were asked.
> 
> Lead hammers are $40 ea for the 4lb Dayton Wire Wheel Hammer. Or you can get the replacement 3lb hammer (included when you buy a set of wheels) for $22 ea.
> 
> Next question on pricing. 88-spoke are the same price as 100-spoke due to lower volume than the 100-spoke and 72-spoke. They just cost us more to build them. Remember we aren't shipping in 1000 of these in on a container from China. These are hand made here in Dayton Ohio.
> 
> Also as far as shipping goes I am sorry if I was not clear but those prices do not include shipping. You can pick them up or you would need to pay UPS charges. The good news is if they are going out of Ohio there will be no sales tax. And in most cases shipping is less than tax so you are still coming out ahead of if you were to buy them locally.
> 
> Just so you know we will do our best to monitor the forum and get answers as soon as possible. If you need an answer quicker than waiting on a reply please feel free to give us a call.
> *



thanx 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 12 2009, 02:09 PM~13260889
> *
> 
> dayton knockoffs on chinas should be punishable by death :biggrin:
> *


What about china knockoffs on a Dayton wheel? :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 12 2009, 09:36 PM~13264401
> *What about china knockoffs on a Dayton wheel? :biggrin:
> *


also punishable by death but instead they bring ur ass back to life just to kill again!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

DAYTONS! the only way to go.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Remyline Elco

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 12 2009, 02:40 PM~13261193
> *
> Aren't these sale prices (with no shipping) still more expensive then Zeniths are shipped? :dunno:
> 
> *


 *Yeah I was thinking the same thing and I also AM NOT trying to start anything, I just want nice ass rims at the lowest I can find them, Thanks in advance.*


----------



## supersporting88

Its good to see Dayton on LIL. Maybe this will help prevent people from getting ripped off by shady characters sayin they sell Daytons. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

As far as pricing goes we are not looking to be the cheapest guy on the block. There are a lot of things we offer that ad value to our wheel. For example all chrome and 24k Gold Plating is done in house. We do a four layer nickle plating here athat is 4 times what oem standards are. You also don't ever need to worry about our wheels going out of true. We use a forged hub and stainless spokes to make sure the material will not stretch or flex allowing the spokes to move and come loose or break. 

All of our processes are done in house but I highlight plating since that is such a substantial part of the process that makes such a huge difference in apearance and quality. Not to mention cost. It is an expensive process but Dayton has always wanted to control it since our standards are 4 times what anyone elses are. 

One other thing I noticed is you were comparing us to Zenith Wire Wheels. I am not exactly sure what the deal is with them. Zenith was always known as a top quality company back in the 80's when it was owned by Jim Craig. Last I heard the name was sold but I don't have all of the specifics of the product and who is making it now. I would be interested to see what the deal is there. It is true that a substantial amount of the strength and durability of the product comes from the process of assembly and spoke tensioning or loading before truing the wheel. Don't take this wrong it may be the same group of people running it that always have. However I am not sure if they are using the same process as before and how they can afford to sell them that cheap. Don't be afraid to ask the question of where the plating is done and where the parts are coming from. 

You want to make sure you are getting what you expect. But as far as my experience in the past, Zenith was a very quality product. Their prices where right in line with us for many years. Now they seem to have dropped. 

I am not bashing Zenith at all i just would like to know what their situation is. So if somebody can clear it up I would like to hear it. 

Thanks,


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13263095
> *that is the exact same price I was told in november, so were is the 30% off?
> *



We have ran the 30% sale before. In November it was a sale for christmas. 

Retail prices are:

13,14,15 72-spoke all chrome run $2240 retail

13" 88-spoke all chrome run $2440 retail

13",14",15" 100-spoke all chrome $2440 retail


----------



## Badass94Cad

Good to know about the seasonal specials. :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Remyline Elco+Mar 13 2009, 06:04 AM~13267895-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah I was thinking the same thing and I also AM NOT trying to start anything, I just want nice ass rims at the lowest I can find them, Thanks in advance.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well said.
> As much as I've spent on busted ass chinas, I could've had a set by now lol. My next set will be one or the other, it rains to much in FL for Chinas :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 13 2009, 09:35 AM~13268646
> *As far as pricing goes we are not looking to be the cheapest guy on the block. There are a lot of things we offer that ad value to our wheel. For example all chrome and 24k Gold Plating is done in house. We do a four layer nickle plating here athat is 4 times what oem standards are. You also don't ever need to worry about our wheels going out of true. We use a forged hub and stainless spokes to make sure the material will not stretch or flex allowing the spokes to move and come loose or break.
> 
> All of our processes are done in house but I highlight plating since that is such a substantial part of the process that makes such a huge difference in apearance and quality. Not to mention cost. It is an expensive process but Dayton has always wanted to control it since our standards are 4 times what anyone elses are.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is you were comparing us to Zenith Wire Wheels. I am not exactly sure what the deal is with them. Zenith was always known as a top quality company back in the 80's when it was owned by Jim Craig. Last I heard the name was sold but I don't have all of the specifics of the product and who is making it now. I would be interested to see what the deal is there. It is true that a substantial amount of the strength and durability of the product comes from the process of assembly and spoke tensioning or loading before truing the wheel. Don't take this wrong it may be the same group of people running it that always have. However I am not sure if they are using the same process as before and how they can afford to sell them that cheap. Don't be afraid to ask the question of where the plating is done and where the parts are coming from.
> 
> You want to make sure you are getting what you expect. But as far as my experience in the past, Zenith was a very quality product. Their prices where right in line with us for many years. Now they seem to have dropped.
> 
> I am not bashing Zenith at all i just would like to know what their situation is. So if somebody can clear it up I would like to hear it.
> 
> Thanks,
> *


  :thumbsup: 

That's about right as far as the name/company change. The short answer is Zeniths are now made in So Cal, Jim Craig's company in Campbell is now Wire Wheel King.
Both of those companies are on here too, and the story is scattered about these forums.

I can't personally vouch for the quality of the new Zeniths, but there's a (not-so) small Zenith army on here that can. :biggrin: 
Never met him, but JD has an excellent reputation and he's a rider himself. Based on that and the fact that I've never heard one bad thing about them, I don't doubt the quality at all.

Definitely good to see you guys on here. People were starting to say that Dayton had abandoned the lowrider community. :uh:


----------



## lone star

next set of wheels i buy is definately going to be back to daytons


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2009, 11:39 AM~13269943
> *next set of wheels i buy is definately going to be back to daytons
> *


back from what?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2009, 09:39 AM~13269943
> *next set of wheels i buy is definately going to be back to daytons
> *


Please elaborate why. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe M




----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13274140
> *Please elaborate why.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 01:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


What about for the people that have OG Dayton without serial #(like me which were manufactured in 1994). How can we get accessories? Ex new KO's ,chips etc


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2009, 10:12 PM~13282964
> *What about for the people that have OG Dayton without serial #(like me which were manufactured in 1994). How can we get accessories? Ex new KO's ,chips etc
> *



you can't, they banned 15x10" wheels 10 years ago. :uh:


----------



## BOMBS INC.

i need 2 88 spoke 13x7 reverse wheels . How much?? and what style of knock offs are now available? checked the site. is that all that is available? thanks for your help


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 13 2009, 08:35 AM~13268646
> *As far as pricing goes we are not looking to be the cheapest guy on the block. There are a lot of things we offer that ad value to our wheel. For example all chrome and 24k Gold Plating is done in house. We do a four layer nickle plating here athat is 4 times what oem standards are. You also don't ever need to worry about our wheels going out of true. We use a forged hub and stainless spokes to make sure the material will not stretch or flex allowing the spokes to move and come loose or break.
> 
> All of our processes are done in house but I highlight plating since that is such a substantial part of the process that makes such a huge difference in apearance and quality. Not to mention cost. It is an expensive process but Dayton has always wanted to control it since our standards are 4 times what anyone elses are.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is you were comparing us to Zenith Wire Wheels. I am not exactly sure what the deal is with them. Zenith was always known as a top quality company back in the 80's when it was owned by Jim Craig. Last I heard the name was sold but I don't have all of the specifics of the product and who is making it now. I would be interested to see what the deal is there. It is true that a substantial amount of the strength and durability of the product comes from the process of assembly and spoke tensioning or loading before truing the wheel. Don't take this wrong it may be the same group of people running it that always have. However I am not sure if they are using the same process as before and how they can afford to sell them that cheap. Don't be afraid to ask the question of where the plating is done and where the parts are coming from.
> 
> You want to make sure you are getting what you expect. But as far as my experience in the past, Zenith was a very quality product. Their prices where right in line with us for many years. Now they seem to have dropped.
> 
> I am not bashing Zenith at all i just would like to know what their situation is. So if somebody can clear it up I would like to hear it.
> 
> Thanks,
> *


HERE TO ANSWER YOU ? I AM THE OWNER OF ZENITH I AM BUILDING THE SAME TOP QUALITY WHEEL THE REASON FOR MY LOW PRICE IS THE SIMPLE FACT THAT I AM AND ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALOWRIDER AND IN THESE HARD TIMES GIVE BACK TO MY FELLOW RIDERS 
AS FOR MY QUALITY LOOK AT MY TOPICS AND WEB SITE AND YOU CAN SEE FOR YOUR SELF 
WELCOME


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13282964
> *What about for the people that have OG Dayton without serial #(like me which were manufactured in 1994). How can we get accessories? Ex new KO's ,chips etc
> *


the prestamed ones have it ingraved on the inside of the rim(need to take off the tire off the rim to see it and not all 4 in a set are engraved),looks almost like a handwritten mini weld bead,its 4 letters and number combo... :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13283104
> * AND IN THESE HARD TIMES GIVE BACK TO MY FELLOW RIDERS
> *


Straight from the Man.


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 09:17 PM~13283002
> *you can't, they banned 15x10" wheels 10 years ago. :uh:
> *


all right roofer pooper


----------



## JasonJ

Welcome to LayItLow! Its about time. I have 3 questions im curious about....

1. By chance, does Dayton accept online payments via PayPal?

2. Does Dayton get involved with making custom wheels for show cars... such as powdercoat, or engraving? 

3. As it was mentioned before there is a widespread feeling that DWW bailed out on the lowrider market when China's hit the scene (as im sure there was a feeling by Dayton the lowrider community abandoned them by going for the "training wheels" from China). All of the sudden there were no more ads in LRM, there were rumors of some "not so nice" comments made by Dayton representatives towards the lowrider community, etc. Im just wondering where DWW's heart is at? I mean we know that you make wheels for other types of autos and have been since 1917 according to the big Dayton banner hanging in my garage..... so whats the deal.... is Dayton back??? Because the absence has definitely helped some of your competitors for sure. (One of them who was mentioned in this thread has a pretty large following on here and has a nice product, but they get funny when it comes to honoring the warranty). My 2nd set of wires i bought back around 1995 or so were D's... best wheels ive ever owned and i should have never let them get away. Right now i have a 64 hardtop with translucent black 13x7 McCleans and a 64 rag under construction with some all chrome 13x7 China's just to move the car around on.... and im looking to replace both sets of wheels and would like to know if Dayton is back to supporting the lowrider community or what? Personally i believe nothing compares to a Dayton, but i would go to the competition (*cough* Zenith *cough*) just based on who supports the lowriding community and who doesnt, you know what i mean? Some people could care less, but to alot of us its important.

Thx for taking the time to read my "book" and responding the best you can.


----------



## coco73chev

let me respond to your book you would settlee from zzs cause dayton hasnt bein reppn and even though theres no warent....e >>>what


----------



## coco73chev

does danas paint there rims or powdercoat them ?


----------



## Hoss805

Daytons are bad ass wheels, 
i bought a set in 92 (17 Years) and still have them in my storage somewhere, 
went through a lot of sets, hopped on them and have never ran into any problems with them. 
keep up the good work Dayton,


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2009, 10:12 PM~13283950
> *Welcome to LayItLow! Its about time. I have 3 questions im curious about....
> 
> 1. By chance, does Dayton accept online payments via PayPal?
> 
> 2. Does Dayton get involved with making custom wheels for show cars... such as powdercoat, or engraving?
> 
> 3. As it was mentioned before there is a widespread feeling that DWW bailed out on the lowrider market when China's hit the scene (as im sure there was a feeling by Dayton the lowrider community abandoned them by going for the "training wheels" from China). All of the sudden there were no more ads in LRM, there were rumors of some "not so nice" comments made by Dayton representatives towards the lowrider community, etc. Im just wondering where DWW's heart is at? I mean we know that you make wheels for other types of autos and have been since 1917 according to the big Dayton banner hanging in my garage..... so whats the deal.... is Dayton back??? Because the absence has definitely helped some of your competitors for sure. (One of them who was mentioned in this thread has a pretty large following on here and has a nice product, but they get funny when it comes to honoring the warranty). My 2nd set of wires i bought back around 1995 or so were D's... best wheels ive ever owned and i should have never let them get away. Right now i have a 64 hardtop with translucent black 13x7 McCleans and a 64 rag under construction with some all chrome 13x7 China's just to move the car around on.... and im looking to replace both sets of wheels and would like to know if Dayton is back to supporting the lowrider community or what? Personally i believe nothing compares to a Dayton, but i would go to the competition (*cough* Zenith *cough*) just based on who supports the lowriding community and who doesnt, you know what i mean? Some people could care less, but to alot of us its important.
> 
> Thx for taking the time to read my "book" and responding the best you can.
> *


Dayton represented low lows for years, they would even do raffles in car shows.

now everybody runs chinas, and your right, maybe lowriding abandoned Dayton too.

back then you were styling if you ran Daytons. 
now days someone buys a $700 car and 300 china wheels and they are lowriding, 
that wasnt the case back then, chrome daytons went to 1650 (Performance Plus)


we got to support Dayton and Zenith wheels too. 

China wheels outsell dayton and zenith maybe 1000-1.
them bastards could care less for lowriding. 
a month later people are complaining about leaks, loose spokes and rusty wheels.
never any complains with my Daytons.
fuck Chinas


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13284216
> *Dayton represented low lows for years,  they would even do raffles in car shows.
> 
> now everybody runs chinas, and your right, maybe lowriding abandoned Dayton too.
> 
> back then you were styling if you ran Daytons.
> now days someone buys a $700 car and 300 china wheels and they are lowriding,
> that wasnt the case back then, chrome daytons went to 1650 (Performance Plus)
> we got to support Dayton and Zenith wheels too.
> 
> China wheels outsell dayton and zenith maybe 1000-1.
> them bastards could care less for lowriding.
> a month later people are complaining about leaks, loose spokes and rusty wheels.
> never any complains with my Daytons.
> fuck Chinas
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## SJtonelocs

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac

can't replace quality.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 15 2009, 05:36 PM~13288332
> *can't replace quality.
> *


Yup


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

I NEED 1, 13'' 88 SPOKE CENTER GOLD HOW MUCH LMK THANX.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 12 2009, 10:36 AM~13258405
> *Welcome to Layitlow Dayton Wire Wheels !!  :cheesy:
> 
> Im still looking for one of these, I know there discontinued, but if you happen to come accross one please let me know, I just need one, right or left for my fifth wheel.
> 
> Thanks !
> Rico
> 
> *



So any luck on one of these ? Ill pm you my Dayton serial number if you need it.


----------



## (ROLLIN)

you guys hit the nail on the head with some of your coments.

back in 97-98 when chinas hit the scene I had two rides with Daytons on them cause thats what lowriders ran and except for one set of roadsters , Daytons were the only brand of wheels I ever owned.(I WOULD NEVER OWN CHINAS) then EVERYBODY in a junkass car had chinas and they ALL would say daytons are a waste of money. nobody cared any more about keeping dayton or zenth alive they JUST went the cheep way to ride. So the way I see it lowriding community gave up on them.
DAYTON makes a FANTASTIC product. 








DONT BUY CHINA......


----------



## TOP DOG '64

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder




----------



## streetrider




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 11 2009, 03:55 PM~13251556
> *Dayton is finally on layitlow.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13283104
> *HERE TO ANSWER YOU ? I AM THE OWNER OF ZENITH I AM BUILDING THE SAME TOP QUALITY WHEEL THE REASON FOR MY LOW PRICE IS THE SIMPLE FACT THAT I AM AND ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALOWRIDER AND IN THESE HARD TIMES GIVE BACK TO MY FELLOW RIDERS
> AS FOR MY QUALITY LOOK AT MY TOPICS AND WEB SITE AND YOU CAN SEE FOR YOUR SELF
> WELCOME
> *


Are you the sole owner of the original Zenith Wire Wheel?


----------



## Sparky

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13290905
> *Are you the sole owner of the original Zenith Wire Wheel?
> *


THE OG ZENITH WIRE WHEEL OWNER PAST AWAY
THEN THE NEXT OWNER RAY FROM ROADSTER SOLD TO ME


----------



## Zappo90744

*No comment.....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744

*By the way...I still have a shit load of REAL Daytons....as you can see....*  

And that's just the tip of the iceberg......[/b] :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Zappo90744

*No offense! :biggrin:*


----------



## NaptownSwangin

$1704 :wow:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

WOW!

Sorry i was away for the weekend I notice there was a lot of activity. 

I don't think I can address all of the posts but i will try. The one that sticks out the most in my head is regarding our loyalty to the Lowrider community. 

Where do I start on this? I have been with Dayton for Quite a few years. Maybe not long enough to be here in the early 90's when things were the hottest but believe me working here you feel like you were. I can tell you we sponsored the Lowrider tour and we went to every show for years. We gave away sets of wheels, Sponsored builders and even helped develop new wheels by listening to what the community wanted. The hardest part was in the late 90's and after 2000 going to these shows and spending hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars in advertising, marketing and product giveaways just to see more and more China Wheels showing up. We actuallly had an award that we gave away to one car in every show. This award went to the nicest non-show award winning car on Dayton Wire Wheels. It got to a point where you went to these shows and you had to get on your hands and knees to look for a serial number because almost all of the China wheels had our caps. It was very discouraging. I personally traveled all over the country to these shows working 7 days a week to support our company. Our lowrider wheel sales droped to such a small amount we couldn't afford to advertise in lowrider magazine. We were not selling enough wheels per month to even pay for that one ad much less any other advertising. We continued to try and be involved but it got to be so difficult with other small companies like L.A. Wire, Player etc. These guys didn't care at all about lowriders or lowriding all they cared about was shipping wheels from China and making a bunch of money as fast as they could. You look around now and where is there support? These companies have fallen apart. Dayton was built on a long history of making quality products since 1916. We were around long before lowriding was here. We have many markets that have been loyal to us over the years and we do our best to return the favor. We are here and have offered support to the lowriding community who has supported us since we got involved. We spend 75% of our time answering phone calls about China wheels from people who don't know the difference between our wheels and the China wheels. These people want to know why their wire wheels leak, wobble etc. We try to explain it is not a Wire Wheel issue but a Cheap wire wheel issue. They don't understand in most cases and end up walking away thinking Wire Wheels are junk and not understanding they could have bought one of ours without an issue. 

Long story short. We continue to support the Community and we will be around. 

For all people looking for pricing etc. Please either call or PM so we can help you out. 

To all customers with Pre-Stamped wheels we just need a picture of the wheel to confirm it is ours. Not the rear or anything but the front. If you have the tire dismounted we may ask for some engravings. 

We look forward to helping you all out. Please take the time to give us a call and we will get you taken care of the fastest. 

Thanks!


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 16 2009, 08:10 AM~13293098
> *WOW!
> 
> Sorry i was away for the weekend I notice there was a lot of activity.
> 
> I don't think I can address all of the posts but i will try. The one that sticks out the most in my head is regarding our loyalty to the Lowrider community.
> 
> Where do I start on this? I have been with Dayton for Quite a few years. Maybe not long enough to be here in the early 90's when things were the hottest but believe me working here you feel like you were. I can tell you we sponsored the Lowrider tour and we went to every show for years. We gave away sets of wheels, Sponsored builders and even helped develop new wheels by listening to what the community wanted. The hardest part was in the late 90's and after 2000 going to these shows and spending hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars in advertising, marketing and product giveaways just to see more and more China Wheels showing up. We actuallly had an award that we gave away to one car in every show. This award went to the nicest non-show award winning car on Dayton Wire Wheels. It got to a point where you went to these shows and you had to get on your hands and knees to look for a serial number because almost all of the China wheels had our caps. It was very discouraging. I personally traveled all over the country to these shows working 7 days a week to support our company. Our lowrider wheel sales droped to such a small amount we couldn't afford to advertise in lowrider magazine. We were not selling enough wheels per month to even pay for that one ad much less any other advertising. We continued to try and be involved but it got to be so difficult with other small companies like L.A. Wire, Player etc. These guys didn't care at all about lowriders or lowriding all they cared about was shipping wheels from China and making a bunch of money as fast as they could. You look around now and where is there support? These companies have fallen apart. Dayton was built on a long history of making quality products since 1916. We were around long before lowriding was here. We have many markets that have been loyal to us over the years and we do our best to return the favor. We are here and have offered support to the lowriding community who has supported us since we got involved. We spend 75% of our time answering phone calls about China wheels from people who don't know the difference between our wheels and the China wheels. These people want to know why their wire wheels leak, wobble etc. We try to explain it is not a Wire Wheel issue but a Cheap wire wheel issue. They don't understand in most cases and end up walking away thinking Wire Wheels are junk and not understanding they could have bought one of ours without an issue.
> 
> Long story short. We continue to support the Community and we will be around.
> 
> For all people looking for pricing etc. Please either call or PM so we can help you out.
> 
> To all customers with Pre-Stamped wheels we just need a picture of the wheel to confirm it is ours. Not the rear or anything but the front. If you have the tire dismounted we may ask for some engravings.
> 
> We look forward to helping you all out. Please take the time to give us a call and we will get you taken care of the fastest.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 16 2009, 09:10 AM~13293098
> *WOW!
> 
> Sorry i was away for the weekend I notice there was a lot of activity.
> 
> I don't think I can address all of the posts but i will try. The one that sticks out the most in my head is regarding our loyalty to the Lowrider community.
> 
> Where do I start on this? I have been with Dayton for Quite a few years. Maybe not long enough to be here in the early 90's when things were the hottest but believe me working here you feel like you were. I can tell you we sponsored the Lowrider tour and we went to every show for years. We gave away sets of wheels, Sponsored builders and even helped develop new wheels by listening to what the community wanted. The hardest part was in the late 90's and after 2000 going to these shows and spending hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars in advertising, marketing and product giveaways just to see more and more China Wheels showing up. We actuallly had an award that we gave away to one car in every show. This award went to the nicest non-show award winning car on Dayton Wire Wheels. It got to a point where you went to these shows and you had to get on your hands and knees to look for a serial number because almost all of the China wheels had our caps. It was very discouraging. I personally traveled all over the country to these shows working 7 days a week to support our company. Our lowrider wheel sales droped to such a small amount we couldn't afford to advertise in lowrider magazine. We were not selling enough wheels per month to even pay for that one ad much less any other advertising. We continued to try and be involved but it got to be so difficult with other small companies like L.A. Wire, Player etc. These guys didn't care at all about lowriders or lowriding all they cared about was shipping wheels from China and making a bunch of money as fast as they could. You look around now and where is there support? These companies have fallen apart. Dayton was built on a long history of making quality products since 1916. We were around long before lowriding was here. We have many markets that have been loyal to us over the years and we do our best to return the favor. We are here and have offered support to the lowriding community who has supported us since we got involved. We spend 75% of our time answering phone calls about China wheels from people who don't know the difference between our wheels and the China wheels. These people want to know why their wire wheels leak, wobble etc. We try to explain it is not a Wire Wheel issue but a Cheap wire wheel issue. They don't understand in most cases and end up walking away thinking Wire Wheels are junk and not understanding they could have bought one of ours without an issue.
> 
> Long story short. We continue to support the Community and we will be around.
> 
> For all people looking for pricing etc. Please either call or PM so we can help you out.
> 
> To all customers with Pre-Stamped wheels we just need a picture of the wheel to confirm it is ours. Not the rear or anything but the front. If you have the tire dismounted we may ask for some engravings.
> 
> We look forward to helping you all out. Please take the time to give us a call and we will get you taken care of the fastest.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


I guess I'll start saving....


----------



## JasonJ

Thanks for the response. I remember the Dayton award at the shows, my friend won it in Indianapolis the first or second year you had it.... he was more proud of that than anything. uffin:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

I remember personally going around and looking for cars to give the award to. There were so many good candidates it made it tough to choose just one.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 02:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


----------



## JasonJ

Are chrome and gold the only 2 options when ordering from Dayton.... or do you have a "custom shop" in the back corner for those "special projects"? :cheesy:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

We do have a custom shop. Call for a quote on whatever you need. We have been known to do some pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## BOMBS INC.

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Mar 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13283027
> *i need 2 88 spoke 13x7 reverse wheels . How much?? and what style of knock offs are now available? checked the site. is that all that is available? thanks for your help
> *


price??


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Like I said. The best way to get prices is call us. You can see the cap styles when you download the catalog. We do not offer as many variations as we once did. We do have 3 ear straight, 3 ear swept, 2 ear swept rounded ear, 2 ear straight, Octagon. Was there something else you were looking for. 

As far as pricing goes. The wheels run $343 ea by themselves. That does not include a cap or adapter. Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## impalas79

Glad to see dayton is still around. But $1,050 for one 20 inch center gold they want to charge . doesnt matter how long you been buying thier product. the main way you can support fellow riders is $$$. hook us up who still ride daytons.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BOMBS INC.

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 16 2009, 10:44 AM~13294753
> *Like I said. The best way to get prices is call us. You can see the cap styles when you download the catalog. We do not offer as many variations as we once did. We do have 3 ear straight, 3 ear swept, 2 ear swept rounded ear, 2 ear straight, Octagon. Was there something else you were looking for.
> 
> As far as pricing goes. The wheels run $343 ea by themselves. That does not include a cap or adapter. Is this what you were looking for?
> *


perfect brother thanks alot for your help :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 16 2009, 12:04 AM~13292069
> *THE OG ZENITH WIRE WHEEL OWNER PAST AWAY
> THEN THE NEXT OWNER RAY FROM ROADSTER SOLD TO ME
> *


Congratulations, when did you purchase the company?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Mar 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13283104-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE TO ANSWER YOU ? I AM THE OWNER OF ZENITH I AM BUILDING THE SAME TOP QUALITY WHEEL THE REASON FOR MY LOW PRICE IS THE SIMPLE FACT THAT I AM AND ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALOWRIDER AND IN THESE HARD TIMES GIVE BACK TO MY FELLOW RIDERS
> AS FOR MY QUALITY LOOK AT MY TOPICS AND WEB SITE AND YOU CAN SEE FOR YOUR SELF
> WELCOME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 16 2009, 08:10 AM~13293098
> *WOW!
> 
> Sorry i was away for the weekend I notice there was a lot of activity.
> 
> I don't think I can address all of the posts but i will try. The one that sticks out the most in my head is regarding our loyalty to the Lowrider community............... SNIP  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: 


If you guys want, you can each send me a set and I'll compare them to see once and for all which is better  :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Mar 16 2009, 07:41 PM~13298321
> *Glad to see dayton is still around. But $1,050  for one 20 inch center gold they want to charge .  doesnt matter how long you been buying thier product.  the main way you can support fellow riders is $$$. hook us up who still ride daytons.
> *


They had a few sets in the clearance section about 4-6 months ago (I think they were 20s). I can't remember exactly what they were selling for but I think it was around 2Gs.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Mar 16 2009, 08:41 PM~13298321
> *Glad to see dayton is still around. But $1,050  for one 20 inch center gold they want to charge .  doesnt matter how long you been buying thier product.  the main way you can support fellow riders is $$$. hook us up who still ride daytons.
> *


We want to be around to support the community and we are already operating at a very low profit margin. We employ over 35 workers in Dayton Ohio just like you and I. We aren't trying to gouge anyone. We are trying to sell a premium quality product at a reasonable price and keep the doors open. Anytime you order "Gold" keep in mind this is real 24K gold. Its not an imitation or a brush plating process. This is a true Plating process that uses a good amount of real gold. It's not cheap. As you may have noticed gold prices have also been steadily climbing. I don't know when or where you got that pricing but I calculate it to be $929 per wheel with a Chrome cap and adapter. We will never be able to compete with the China Wheels on price. However. They will never be able to compete with us on quality and service. I hope you understand and can find a way to help support an american company trying to keep the dream alive just like any other american business owner. 




> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 17 2009, 02:48 AM~13302024
> *They had a few sets in the clearance section about 4-6 months ago (I think they were 20s).  I can't remember exactly what they were selling for but I think it was around 2Gs.
> *


These were our 20" OTD wheels that are used on the trucks and SUV's. We are sold out of them now. 

I am going to go through and clean up some of the show stuff in the back and I will see if I can come across any loose wheels or sets we can sell at a discounted price due to blemishes or whetever. I will keep you posted and get some pics posted as soon as I can.


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Funny how "*All of a sudden*" everybody likes Daytons and they're ridin' all up on them N-U-Tz! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: *You know who you are!!!* :twak:


----------



## lone star

dayton :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I need a price on some K/O like these, shipped to 93304.

















And back in the days I won one of these.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 21 2009, 11:19 PM~13350706
> *And back in the days I won one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember those giveaways. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13352900
> *I remember those giveaways.  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



you know i was a happy MOFO that day.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 22 2009, 02:19 AM~13350706
> *I need a price on some K/O like these, shipped to 93304.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back in the days I won one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Please give us a call for pricing. Or you can send us a PM. Are you looking for a price on just Knock off caps? Or the wheels also? If so what size? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## vouges17




----------



## kingoflacz

need 2 all gold 72 spokes 13x7 rev.


----------



## 70 on 72s

gold Nipple Gold spokes
13 inch 72 spoke


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Mar 18 2009, 09:06 PM~13321141
> *Funny how "All of a sudden" everybody likes Daytons and they're ridin' all up on them N-U-Tz! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  You know who you are!!!  :twak:
> *




SOME OF US NEVER JUMPED THE DAYTON BANDWAGON 

DAYTONS ALL DAY !!!


I NEED A PRICE ON 17S STD ALL CHROME FOR A MINITRUCK


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 01:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


   dayton didnt want to send me my $12, dayton t shirt,,, because i dont have my dayton serial # memorized!


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DO YOU GUYS SELL/MAKE CROSS LACE WHEELS?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Apr 28 2009, 10:46 AM~13715582
> *DO YOU GUYS SELL/MAKE CROSS LACE WHEELS?
> *


Yes, they do.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

how much for 2-14x6 72 spoke all chrome 
and 1 -72 spoke 13x7 gold hub gold nipple cross lace shipped to  
66061


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 28 2009, 03:31 PM~13719306
> *Yes, they do.
> *


right on, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## peanut1212

i have a new set of 14 by 7 daytons 24k spokes chrome hub nips and rim what are they worth


----------



## 704 Sheen

How much for gold centers 88 spokes in 13x7?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13710539
> *   dayton didnt want to send me my $12, dayton t shirt,,, because i dont have my dayton serial # memorized!
> *


lol


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

price on 13x7 88 or 72 spoke all gold D'z please????


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows

Price on a set 72 spoke Reverse all gold shipped to 55112 ?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bam_bam

TTTT


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 13 2009, 07:41 AM~13268688
> *We have ran the 30% sale before. In November it was a sale for christmas.
> 
> Retail prices are:
> 
> 13,14,15 72-spoke all chrome run $2240 retail
> 
> 13" 88-spoke all chrome run $2440 retail
> 13",14",15" 100-spoke all chrome $2440 retail
> *


*ARE PRICES STILL THE SAME ?? *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 08:28 AM~13257386
> *I will do my best to answer all of the questions that were asked.
> 
> Lead hammers are $40 ea for the 4lb Dayton Wire Wheel Hammer. Or you can get the replacement 3lb hammer (included when you buy a set of wheels) for $22 ea.
> 
> Next question on pricing. 88-spoke are the same price as 100-spoke due to lower volume than the 100-spoke and 72-spoke. They just cost us more to build them. Remember we aren't shipping in 1000 of these in on a container from China. These are hand made here in Dayton Ohio.
> 
> Also as far as shipping goes I am sorry if I was not clear but those prices do not include shipping. You can pick them up or you would need to pay UPS charges. The good news is if they are going out of Ohio there will be no sales tax. And in most cases shipping is less than tax so you are still coming out ahead of if you were to buy them locally.
> 
> Just so you know we will do our best to monitor the forum and get answers as soon as possible. If you need an answer quicker than waiting on a reply please feel free to give us a call.
> *



too bad you couldnt send them greyhound prolly be cheaper


----------



## mattd




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## lowriders2choppers

D's all day....everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

Is this ironic? Dayton wire wheels is part of or owned by "British wire wheel company" same as "showtime hydraulics" was, thing is you cant buy Daytons anywhere in the UK and they wont ship to the UK, i got a point blank refusal.
When i was after a set i had to settle for some Dayton Boulevards from Homeboyz, and now it looks like there is little or no chance i can 'trade up' to 'real' daytons 

Great that they are on LIL though, must be trying to drum up business and its got to be the best way to hit a huge part of the market, its always cool to see the companies getting down and dirty with the customers in forums like this


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 9 2009, 08:05 AM~14421821
> *Is this ironic? Dayton wire wheels is part of or owned by "British wire wheel company" same as "showtime hydraulics" was, thing is you cant buy Daytons anywhere in the UK and they wont ship to the UK, i got a point blank refusal.
> When i was after a set i had to settle for some Dayton Boulevards from Homeboyz, and now it looks like there is little or no chance i can 'trade up' to 'real' daytons
> 
> Great that they are on LIL though, must be trying to drum up business and its got to be the best way to hit a huge part of the market, its always cool to see the companies getting down and dirty with the customers in forums like this
> *


they havent been on for a long ass time i think people bitching about prices and serial numbers scared them off


----------



## acosta512

uffin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 AM~14421821
> *Is this ironic? Dayton wire wheels is part of or owned by "British wire wheel company" same as "showtime hydraulics" was, thing is you cant buy Daytons anywhere in the UK and they wont ship to the UK, i got a point blank refusal.
> When i was after a set i had to settle for some Dayton Boulevards from Homeboyz, and now it looks like there is little or no chance i can 'trade up' to 'real' daytons
> 
> Great that they are on LIL though, must be trying to drum up business and its got to be the best way to hit a huge part of the market, its always cool to see the companies getting down and dirty with the customers in forums like this
> *



i bet you could get a nice set of zeniths shipped to the uk :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

D'S OVER Z'S DAYTONS TO THE TOP. Z' MADE IN CAMPBELL AND O.C BOTH SAY THEY ARE THE REAL DEAL :nono: RATHER GO DAYTONS ONLY ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

I like them both i had 15x10 daytons on my nissan back in 1989 and they were the best


----------



## Punch

I still have some 15x10's and a set of 14x7's from way back when.lol Now I just bought a 64 rag and after reading All these comments I'm gonna stick with Daytons! I use to buy them from Mark at Showtime and Britsh wire. Now I NEED some 13's for my rag. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14425919
> *they havent been on for a long ass time i think people bitching about prices and serial numbers scared them off
> *


While it might be a pain in the ass for people who own Dz with out SNs I think their requirements are necessary. Heck just look at the very first post in this thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=480206&st=0 Zenith is considering not selling knockoffs alone. These companies work hard to produce a quality product and don't want their chips or knockoffs on a set of chinas/bootleg rims that are inferior in quality.

Just today I had a kid (about 11yrs old) ask me if my Daytons where the real deal. I told him about the stamp on the dish and the SN and showed him where to find them.


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 9 2009, 07:19 AM~14421267
> *D's all day....everyday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SHADES

Daytons Are Quality wouldnt roll noting else on my lowriders Except Zs .Thats where people slack in lowriding quality. It cost to be the boss so save your doe and buy quality not only rims but other parts







:nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z

bump for the ballers


----------



## Punch

How much to tighten loose spokes on one 13x7 72 spoke?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 9 2009, 06:19 AM~14421267
> *D's all day....everyday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Made in 93 and still riding every weekend 16 yrs later


----------



## HydroCutlass86

is there anyway to buy a couple of back spokes for a 13x7 72 spoke dayton wheel? the wheels are from 1995 almost every wheel had loose spokes and one wheel has 2 broken spokes in the back i have every wheels spokes tightened now all except the wheel with the broken spokes....there is no stamp but i can take a pic and get you anything they say on them or even send the brokes spokes...i rather fix them myself

here are the wheels


----------



## MudMoccasin

How much for a set of 4 reverse 17 x 9 100 spoke (all chrome) with a 6 lug hub shipped to 38125?


----------



## freeky deeky

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13260927
> *Serial numbers are only necesarry for making sure they are going on Dayton Wire Wheels. It wouldn't be fair to our customers who step up and buy the real thing if we sold our caps and logo's to anybody with a set of $300 wheels. Its not to get anyone to jump through hoops it is to try and make sure a quality name is going on our quality product. Doesn't do us or our customers any good to see a Rusty wheel or out of round wheel or leaking wheel with our name on it.
> 
> I am sure you can apreciate that.
> 
> Its Dayton going above and beyond to be loyal to our customers. We could sell caps and logo's all day long to make money. But we want our customers to know they are buying more than just a wheel. They are buying a quality product from a company who stands behind it and them.
> 
> Hope that helps make sense.
> *


what about those junk ass boulavards... not standing behind those are you!


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

The boulevard line was offeed back in 2002 and 2003 as an entry level wheel for customers who were looking for something a little better than the competition (Player, Supreme, LA Wire) that were in business back then. We worked with some import manufacturer's to find the highest quality imported wheel we could(Still not as good as the premium original Dayton Wire Wheel) to offer the customer who wanted to be able to get an affordable wheel with a little more piece of mind than normal. These wheels were better than any other imported wheel for a slightly higher price over the competition. They were offered with a 1 year warranty. This was the best warranty at that time compared to any other imported wheel which carried an average of a 90-day warranty. The life of the BLVD line was short. Mainly because of the continuing decline in the market. So to answer your question "Yes" we did stand behind the wheels. Every one of those wheels is now a minimum of 5 years old which is five times the life of the warranty. It is true. If you call us now looking for BLVD parts we can't help. But this is exactly why companies like LA Wire , Supreme etc are gone too. Selling the import stuff makes it very hard to stay in business it is on;y a matter of time before the wheels deteriate and the customer gets upset. We understand now our place in the market is making the highest quality wheels you can buy. We are a premium wheel manufacturer. Sorry for the inconvenience. 

Didn't you just post that you had OG's righ befre this post? That gets a little confusing. 

Best regards,
Dayton Wire Wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 AM~14421821
> *Is this ironic? Dayton wire wheels is part of or owned by "British wire wheel company" same as "showtime hydraulics" was, thing is you cant buy Daytons anywhere in the UK and they wont ship to the UK, i got a point blank refusal.
> When i was after a set i had to settle for some Dayton Boulevards from Homeboyz, and now it looks like there is little or no chance i can 'trade up' to 'real' daytons
> 
> Great that they are on LIL though, must be trying to drum up business and its got to be the best way to hit a huge part of the market, its always cool to see the companies getting down and dirty with the customers in forums like this
> *



We are still here and we will sell direct and ship to the UK. British Wire Wheel is a distributor and has no ownership in the Company Dayton Wire wheels. They just sell the product. Call us direct to get anything you need shipped to the UK.


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


The deals will only get better with the economy in a tail spin :thumbsup:


----------



## freeky deeky

what about the people who have daytons from before the serial number bullshit? the fuckstick on the phone told me he would not sell anything without a serial number.


----------



## freeky deeky

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jul 28 2009, 02:44 PM~14605038
> *The boulevard line was offeed back in 2002 and 2003 as an entry level wheel for customers who were looking for something a little better than the competition (Player, Supreme, LA Wire) that were in business back then. We worked with some import manufacturer's to find the highest quality imported wheel we could(Still not as good as the premium original Dayton Wire Wheel) to offer the customer who wanted to be able to get an affordable wheel with a little more piece of mind than normal. These wheels were better than any other imported wheel for a slightly higher price over the competition. They were offered with a 1 year warranty. This was the best warranty at that time compared to any other imported wheel which carried an average of a 90-day warranty. The life of the BLVD line was short. Mainly because of the continuing decline in the market. So to answer your question "Yes" we did stand behind the wheels. Every one of those wheels is now a minimum of 5 years old which is five times the life of the warranty. It is true. If you call us now looking for BLVD parts we can't help. But this is exactly why companies like LA Wire , Supreme etc are gone too. Selling the import stuff makes it very hard to stay in business it is on;y a matter of time before the wheels deteriate and the customer gets upset. We understand now our place in the market is making the highest quality wheels you can buy. We are a premium wheel manufacturer. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Didn't you just post that you had OG's righ befre this post? That gets a little confusing.
> 
> Best regards,
> Dayton Wire Wheels
> *


i got rid of the daytons because the finish was fucked up. when i called you guys to see what you could do (since you stand by your product) thats when you told me that i didn't get "real" daytons. all i know is i went to my local rim shop and asked for daytons. they didn't even last 1 summer and the finish turned copper. after dealing with this, i figure that must be how the quality of your rims are so i went with OG. plus at the time you were not offering powdercoat. what is confusing is getting rims in a box that say dayton and then being told they are not dayton.


----------



## freeky deeky

thanks for finally paying attention to LIL, were you not into lowriding until 2009?


----------



## freeky deeky

i'm not gonna argue anymore about this. i guess my ride is a fucking disgrace since i don't have daytons. :biggrin: but i would rather roll a bucket on OG wire wheels than be scammed again by dayton


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 28 2009, 02:49 PM~14606901
> *thanks for finally paying attention to LIL, were you not into lowriding until 2009?
> *


dayton used to sponsor the lrm show circuit :uh:


----------



## freeky deeky

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14607883
> *dayton used to sponsor the lrm show circuit  :uh:
> *


yes i remember but they have never been on here talking with us like other companies do


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14606872
> *i got rid of the daytons because the finish was fucked up. when i called you guys to see what you could do (since you stand by your product) thats when you told me that i didn't get "real" daytons. all i know is i went to my local rim shop and asked for daytons. they didn't even last 1 summer and the finish turned copper. after dealing with this, i figure that must be how the quality of your rims are so i went with OG. plus at the time you were not offering powdercoat. what is confusing is getting rims in a box that say dayton and then being told they are not dayton.
> *


hahaha you bought og wire wheels for the price of daytons, fakedaytowned


----------



## Guest

hey if anyones intrested i got this single gold right side 2 bar dayton knockoff for sale (if you want to buy it i need the serial number off your rims) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NvSmonte

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 28 2009, 07:39 PM~14609146
> *yes i remember but they have never been on here talking with us like other companies do
> *


they also aren't ripping people off like other companies no names will be said but any problem that i have had with my daytons they have taken care of me instead of blaming the issue on some one else (we all know the famous line "whoever mounted the tires fucked the plastic bead up thats why your spokes leak")


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jul 22 2009, 04:25 AM~14546878
> *is there anyway to buy a couple of back spokes for a 13x7 72 spoke dayton wheel? the wheels are from 1995 almost every wheel had loose spokes and one wheel has 2 broken spokes in the back i have every wheels spokes tightened now all except the wheel with the broken spokes....there is no stamp but i can take a pic and get you anything they say on them or even send the brokes spokes...i rather fix them myself
> 
> here are the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## freeky deeky

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14609285
> *hahaha you bought og wire wheels for the price of daytons, fakedaytowned
> *


lol :biggrin: thats a good one right there......but that is why i say fuck dayton.....i still think there was a big fuck up when this purchase happened but dayton never ever made it clear when these were bought that they were not real...maybe they were daytonas and i read it wrong


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 29 2009, 09:42 AM~14613738
> *lol :biggrin:  thats a good one right there......but that is why i say fuck dayton.....i still think there was a big fuck up when this purchase happened but dayton never ever made it clear when these were bought that they were not real...maybe they were daytonas and i read it wrong
> *



I guess it is easy to blame us on this. But if I am reading your post correctly it sounds like the Dealer you bought them from lied and mis-represented the product. That is a horrible position to be put in. Is there anyway to go back to them on this? Did you get any paperwork specifying Dayton Wire Wheels? 

If you give me their information I will be glad to contact them and help get to the bottom of what you got.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jul 29 2009, 01:46 AM~14612654
> *
> *


please reply let me know if there is anyway you can help out or not Dayton


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jul 30 2009, 02:08 PM~14627333
> *please reply let me know if there is anyway you can help out or not Dayton
> *



Anytime there are broken spokes on a Dayton Wire Wheel there is a reason for that. We ould need to have a look at them. Part of the strentgth of our product is how they are assembled. We do not sell just the spokes. Sorry. Give us a call at 1-800-862-6000 and we will see what we can do to help.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14606872
> *i got rid of the daytons because the finish was fucked up. when i called you guys to see what you could do (since you stand by your product) thats when you told me that i didn't get "real" daytons. all i know is i went to my local rim shop and asked for daytons. they didn't even last 1 summer and the finish turned copper. after dealing with this, i figure that must be how the quality of your rims are so i went with OG. plus at the time you were not offering powdercoat. what is confusing is getting rims in a box that say dayton and then being told they are not dayton.
> *


Sounds like you bought a set of china made wheels that someone just called "daytons", and then you continued to think they were the real deal.



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 28 2009, 08:50 PM~14609285-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha you bought og wire wheels for the price of daytons, fakedaytowned
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds that way.:yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-freeky deeky_@Jul 29 2009, 08:42 AM~14613738
> *lol :biggrin:  thats a good one right there......but that is why i say fuck dayton.....i still think there was a big fuck up when this purchase happened but dayton never ever made it clear when these were bought that they were not real...maybe they were daytonas and i read it wrong
> *


Well, did you spend thousands on the wheels or hundreds? Because if it wasn't thousands, then you didn't buy Dayton brand wire wheels. Nipples should have lined up, hubs should have been stamped if they were pre stamps, spokes not stepped, etc......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 30 2009, 03:14 PM~14628903
> *
> Well, did you spend thousands on the wheels or hundreds?  Because if it wasn't thousands, then you didn't buy Dayton brand wire wheels.  Nipples should have lined up, hubs should have been stamped if they were pre stamps, spokes not stepped, etc......
> *


they were the boulevard series


----------



## HydroCutlass86

look like there was small curb check on the lip backside of the dish that may have caused it,the 2 spokes are only broken at the center hub where there flanged at...im also sure some wheels from 1995 would have some loose spokes too...here's some pics pointed to where there broken at



















maybe i should just tighten the rest of the spokes that are slightly loose one by one and just throw a tube in this wheel?


----------



## HydroCutlass86

yea also the back side of that wheel look like it may have been rubbing on a caliper or something


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Looks like these wheels have lived a tough life. There is really no way of knowing what caused the spokes to break or loosen up on a wheel this old. It could be they were hopped on or it could be they were on something that was too heavy. Its hard to tell especially in pictures. Judging by the scratches they were definitely on something with a pretty large brake system. That usually means it was big and heavy . Where are you located? I can see if I know anyone who can help you out that is close to you. 

Thanks,


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14628903
> *Sounds like you bought a set of china made wheels that someone just called "daytons", and then you continued to think they were the real deal.
> Sounds that way.:yessad:
> Well, did you spend thousands on the wheels or hundreds?  Because if it wasn't thousands, then you didn't buy Dayton brand wire wheels.  Nipples should have lined up, hubs should have been stamped if they were pre stamps, spokes not stepped, etc......
> *


alot of people on ebay/craigslist call any knock off daytons. its a shame...alot of rims shops dont even know the difference because the market is so small for our style of wheel.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 AM~14636756
> *Looks like these wheels have lived a tough life. There is really no way of knowing what caused the spokes to break or loosen up on a wheel this old. It could be they were hopped on or it could be they were on something that was too heavy. Its hard to tell especially in pictures. Judging by the scratches they were definitely on something with a pretty large brake system. That usually means it was big and heavy . Where are you located? I can see if I know anyone who can help you out that is close to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> *


O'fallon Illinois


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Sounds like we may be the closest place to you. Unfortunately there are not that many trustworthy repair shops we can recomend. If you would like to send them in please contact us at 1-800-862-6000.

Best regards,


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 15 2009, 12:12 AM~13283950
> *Welcome to LayItLow! Its about time. I have 3 questions im curious about....
> 
> 1. By chance, does Dayton accept online payments via PayPal?
> 
> 2. Does Dayton get involved with making custom wheels for show cars... such as powdercoat, or engraving?
> 
> 3. As it was mentioned before there is a widespread feeling that DWW bailed out on the lowrider market when China's hit the scene (as im sure there was a feeling by Dayton the lowrider community abandoned them by going for the "training wheels" from China). All of the sudden there were no more ads in LRM, there were rumors of some "not so nice" comments made by Dayton representatives towards the lowrider community, etc. Im just wondering where DWW's heart is at? I mean we know that you make wheels for other types of autos and have been since 1917 according to the big Dayton banner hanging in my garage..... so whats the deal.... is Dayton back??? Because the absence has definitely helped some of your competitors for sure. (One of them who was mentioned in this thread has a pretty large following on here and has a nice product, but they get funny when it comes to honoring the warranty). My 2nd set of wires i bought back around 1995 or so were D's... best wheels ive ever owned and i should have never let them get away. Right now i have a 64 hardtop with translucent black 13x7 McCleans and a 64 rag under construction with some all chrome 13x7 China's just to move the car around on.... and im looking to replace both sets of wheels and would like to know if Dayton is back to supporting the lowrider community or what? Personally i believe nothing compares to a Dayton, but i would go to the competition (*cough* Zenith *cough*) just based on who supports the lowriding community and who doesnt, you know what i mean? Some people could care less, but to alot of us its important.
> 
> Thx for taking the time to read my "book" and responding the best you can.
> *


i second that man you are awsome for putting it like that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 16 2009, 07:10 AM~13293098
> *WOW!
> 
> Sorry i was away for the weekend I notice there was a lot of activity.
> 
> I don't think I can address all of the posts but i will try. The one that sticks out the most in my head is regarding our loyalty to the Lowrider community.
> 
> Where do I start on this? I have been with Dayton for Quite a few years. Maybe not long enough to be here in the early 90's when things were the hottest but believe me working here you feel like you were. I can tell you we sponsored the Lowrider tour and we went to every show for years. We gave away sets of wheels, Sponsored builders and even helped develop new wheels by listening to what the community wanted. The hardest part was in the late 90's and after 2000 going to these shows and spending hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars in advertising, marketing and product giveaways just to see more and more China Wheels showing up. We actuallly had an award that we gave away to one car in every show. This award went to the nicest non-show award winning car on Dayton Wire Wheels. It got to a point where you went to these shows and you had to get on your hands and knees to look for a serial number because almost all of the China wheels had our caps. It was very discouraging. I personally traveled all over the country to these shows working 7 days a week to support our company. Our lowrider wheel sales droped to such a small amount we couldn't afford to advertise in lowrider magazine. We were not selling enough wheels per month to even pay for that one ad much less any other advertising. We continued to try and be involved but it got to be so difficult with other small companies like L.A. Wire, Player etc. These guys didn't care at all about lowriders or lowriding all they cared about was shipping wheels from China and making a bunch of money as fast as they could. You look around now and where is there support? These companies have fallen apart. Dayton was built on a long history of making quality products since 1916. We were around long before lowriding was here. We have many markets that have been loyal to us over the years and we do our best to return the favor. We are here and have offered support to the lowriding community who has supported us since we got involved. We spend 75% of our time answering phone calls about China wheels from people who don't know the difference between our wheels and the China wheels. These people want to know why their wire wheels leak, wobble etc. We try to explain it is not a Wire Wheel issue but a Cheap wire wheel issue. They don't understand in most cases and end up walking away thinking Wire Wheels are junk and not understanding they could have bought one of ours without an issue.
> 
> Long story short. We continue to support the Community and we will be around.
> 
> For all people looking for pricing etc. Please either call or PM so we can help you out.
> 
> To all customers with Pre-Stamped wheels we just need a picture of the wheel to confirm it is ours. Not the rear or anything but the front. If you have the tire dismounted we may ask for some engravings.
> 
> We look forward to helping you all out. Please take the time to give us a call and we will get you taken care of the fastest.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


after reading this im buying some d`s


----------



## mrpuppet

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Dr. Hydro MD

How can I get eagle chips on the knockoffs?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Dr. Hydro_@ MD,Aug 23 2009, 12:29 AM~14851908
> *How can I get eagle chips on the knockoffs?
> *


Got to own a real set of daytons first, then just call em up and order whatever you like


----------



## dmini

When I wanted wires for my ride there was never a question D's or nuttin'


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS




----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 09:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


So thie price includes shipping correct?


----------



## eptroller

*No offense! :biggrin:
[/quote]

Nice! :thumbsup: When I first got my D's back in the day I had a shirt that read that... then some ass stole it straight from my clothes line...WTF!! It would be cool if they made those shirts again... they had print of lowriders on the shirts or a picture of a big rim. Daytons are the shit!*


----------



## Rod Stewart

sup with the fall/back to school sale!? :cheesy:


----------



## doggy

i know daytons are the shit and i know the price is alot of money, but are you going to compete with the compition like zenith and i know mclean is back also.


----------



## davidm63

I've had my daytons since '96, still shining like they did since day one. I curbed one and had british wire wheel repair it. Never had any other issues. mine are pre stamped 13 inch 72 spoke. I would never ride on different wheel, even if they were given to me. I paid a grip for them butworth every penny.


----------



## supersporting88

I dunno why people in low riding bitch so much about the price of Daytons or Zeniths. Even if you purchased Dz or Zs you still paid a lot less for a quality wheel compared to other automotive sports. Hell look at the hot rod and street truck scene. The wheels to have are billet which are made when purchased and a set of 22in Intros or Boyds usually start out at $3,000 w/out tires. If you can't afford it just be patient and save your $$.


----------



## supersporting88

double post


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15045249
> *i know daytons are the shit and i know the price is alot of money, but are you going to compete with the compition like zenith and i know mclean is back also.
> *


what are you, 10 years old?........ :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15063148
> *I dunno why people in low riding bitch so much about the price of Daytons or Zeniths.  Even if you purchased Dz or Zs you still paid a lot less for a quality wheel compared to other automotive sports.  Hell look at the hot rod and street truck scene.  The wheels to have are billet which are made when purchased and a set of 22in Intros or Boyds usually start out at $3,000 w/out tires. If you can't afford it just be patient and save your $$.
> *


Truth or get lucky and come across a set of players on craigslist for $200 USA :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 12 2009, 06:28 AM~13257386
> *Remember we aren't shipping in 1000 of these in on a container from China. These are hand made here in Dayton Ohio.
> *


Real talk


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky+Jul 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14606901-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for finally paying attention to LIL, were you not into lowriding until 2009?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 28 2009, 05:23 PM~14607883
> *dayton used to sponsor the lrm show circuit  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-freeky deeky_@Jul 28 2009, 07:39 PM~14609146
> *yes i remember but they have never been on here talking with us like other companies do
> *


you speak chinese? :uh: um duk chi ming owned


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2009, 11:58 AM~15066825
> *you speak chinese? :uh:  um duk chi ming owned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRP92TA

how much for a set of 22's gold and crome lip


----------



## Groc006

I bought a set of D's back in 2001..... i have had them on my ride ever since but one of them, the chrome is bubbling up on the dish and a few of the nipples are rusty as fuck. The other 3 are still clean as fuck. 

dose anyone know if this rust and chrome issue would be under some kind of warranty or like a prorate exchange?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15068501
> *I bought a set of D's back in 2001..... i have had them on my ride ever since but one of them, the chrome is bubbling up on the dish and a few of the nipples are rusty as fuck. The other 3 are still clean as fuck.
> 
> dose anyone know if this rust and chrome issue would be under some kind of warranty or like a prorate exchange?
> *


Dayton Prorate Exchange??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714

When is DAYTON having another SALE?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 13 2009, 05:52 PM~15069019
> *When is DAYTON having another SALE?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Not anytime soon. Called last week for some chrome and gold nips and ko's they wanted 72 spokes they wanted 3 g's and for crosslace 4g's.... Fuck that! Zenith give better deals and for me they are damn near local. So Zeeeee's for G's....


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 28 2009, 07:48 AM~15205786
> *Not anytime soon. Called last week for some chrome and gold nips and ko's they wanted 72 spokes they wanted 3 g's and for crosslace 4g's.... Fuck that! Zenith give better deals and for me they are damn near local. So Zeeeee's for G's....
> *


I must have ordered mine just in time, these were delivered about three weeks ago..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Sep 28 2009, 09:38 AM~15206701
> *I must have ordered mine just in time, these were delivered about three weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post pics


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 28 2009, 04:44 PM~15210931
> *Post pics
> *


ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE  










FOR MY RIVIERA..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Sep 30 2009, 10:18 AM~15228240
> *ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR MY RIVIERA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.


----------



## soriano

DAYTONS ARE BADASS


----------



## soriano

I JUST WANTED TO ASK IF YOU GUYS COULD FIX MY 20X9.5 OTD WIRE WHEEL ,IT NEEDS THE DISH REPLACED AND IF YOU GUYS CAN HOW MUCH WOULD IT COST. THANKS


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Sep 30 2009, 12:18 PM~15228240
> *ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR MY RIVIERA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice I'm looking for some 72's for my 72' Rivi too


----------



## DanielDucati

I bought some 13x7's new back in feb'08 only $1680 shipped to my door........Damn them Dayton prices really shot up in 2 years....


----------



## TOP DOG '64

Anyone have pics of 13x5.5 Reverse 72spoke with tires or on a ride? 
Please post pics


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 28 2009, 07:48 AM~15205786
> *Not anytime soon. Called last week for some chrome and gold nips and ko's they wanted 72 spokes they wanted 3 g's and for crosslace 4g's.... Fuck that! Zenith give better deals and for me they are damn near local. So Zeeeee's for G's....
> *


ILL GET YOU THEM DAYTONS FOR $2400


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Sep 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15069019
> *When is DAYTON having another SALE?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like no time soon...still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Airborne

They have always been crazy with their pricing. Good rims or not, there is no fucking way I would spend 4-5g's on rims. Come on Dayton, get realistic. And don't give me the "overhead, cost of steal etc." excuse. Other people are able to do damn near the same thing for way less.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I have to first apologize to the dayton god for what I'm about to say before I say it okay here it goes "If it wasnt for lowriders you would have been gone under a long time ago "now come on with the sales damn it , and I aint f---- playin!!!! there I feel better now :happysad:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15923182
> *I have to first apologize to the dayton god for what I'm about to say before I say it okay here it goes "If it wasnt for lowriders you would've been have gone under a long time ago "now come on with the sales damn it , and I aint f---- playin!!!! there I fell better now :happysad:
> *


It's true. They would be small time doing repairs and selling to ther MG crowd. We are the reason they are so expensive. It's our fault but at the same time we should be treated better. Have you ever tried to buy adaptors for some used wheels?


----------



## DanielDucati

Since prices shot up I was thinking about selling my all gold 13x7's (72 spokes) for $8400 ............... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 9 2009, 08:28 AM~15923223
> *It's true. They would be small time doing repairs and selling to ther MG crowd. We are the reason they are so expensive. It's our fault but at the same time we should be treated better. Have you ever tried to buy adaptors for some used wheels?
> *


Nope neve tried buying adapters , but however i did just buy a s--- load of chips :biggrin: , and I already know what your about to say they want the serial numbers for before they will sale you anything :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 9 2009, 08:33 AM~15923264
> *Since prices shot up I was thinking about selling my all gold 13x7's (72 spokes) for $8400 ............... :biggrin:
> *


that means I should sell both of my sets for arond 16000.00 + shipping any offers :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15923311
> *Nope neve tried buying adapters , but however i did just buy a s--- load of chips :biggrin: , and I already know what your about to say they want the serial numbers for before they will sale you anything :biggrin:
> *


They damn near water board your ass.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 9 2009, 09:01 AM~15923514
> *They damn near water board your ass.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 9 2009, 08:15 AM~15923141
> *They have always been crazy with their pricing. Good rims or not, there is no fucking way I would spend 4-5g's on rims. Come on Dayton, get realistic. And don't give me the "overhead, cost of steal etc." excuse. Other people are able to do damn near the same thing for way less.
> *


it just like anything else look at davins them bitches are 10gs and climbing
and there cheap line the streetspins where 7gs. all gold ds are only like 3500 so i guess it is just up to you what you want to do but i know that it cost to be the boss and hogs it the only way to role pimpin!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 08:40 AM~15923324
> *that means I should sell both of my sets for arond 16000.00 + shipping any offers :biggrin:
> *


shipping prices also went up thru UPS its now $100 per ounce more,so tac another $3k to the $8400 and we have a deal..... :biggrin: ................truthfully its not that prices are going up its that the us dollar is weak so we have to fork out more to get what we want.......  .....................


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15947291
> *shipping prices also went up thru UPS its now $100 per ounce more,so tac another $3k to the $8400 and we have a deal..... :biggrin: ................truthfully its not that prices are going up its that the us dollar is weak so we have to fork out more to get what we want.......  .....................
> *


They know we will pay... Thanks Dr Dre


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 11 2009, 09:50 AM~15947521
> *They know we will pay... Thanks Dr Dre
> *


not from me,my next set in feb are comming from JD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 11 2009, 05:48 PM~15950333
> *not from me,my next set in feb are comming from JD.... :thumbsup:
> *


I need some 13x5.5's for my car and I think it's going to get Z'd


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15952524
> *I need some 13x5.5's for my car and I think it's going to get Z'd
> *


DAYTON WILL COME AROUND HERE SOON ONCE THEY SEE EVERYONE ROLLING ZENITHS YOU'LL SEE :angry:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 12 2009, 12:46 PM~15959610
> *DAYTON WILL COME AROUND HERE SOON ONCE THEY SEE EVERYONE ROLLING ZENITHS YOU'LL SEE :angry:
> *


nope, lowriders arent where they make the majority of their money...same reason they dropped out of sponsorships etc..


----------



## THE509PIMP

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 9 2009, 07:40 AM~15923324
> *that means I should sell both of my sets for arond 16000.00 + shipping any offers :biggrin:
> *


SEND EM MY WAY ILL SEND YOU A CHECK FOR 20K DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## doggy

do u have these kind of 3 prongs still and how much?
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxviBGJ


----------



## Pjay

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 11 2009, 01:48 PM~15950333
> *not from me,my next set in feb are comming from JD.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I did. I have two sets of Daytons and was going to buy another set but when the said $3800.00 I said FUCK THAT real fast. Called JD sent him the money while on the phone via paypal and a few weeks later my wheels were on my ride. I like Daytons hate the BS to get service or accessories that you have to go through to get a new set of adapters knock off etc. As I said on the Zenith thread I will continue my loyalty to JD and Zenith of California.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 11 2009, 01:48 PM~15950333
> *not from me,my next set in feb are comming from JD.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thats what I did. I have two sets of Daytons and was going to buy another set but when the said $3800.00 I said FUCK THAT real fast. Called JD sent him the money while on the phone via paypal and a few weeks later my wheels were on my ride. I like Daytons hate the BS to get service or accessories that you have to go through to get a new set of adapters knock off etc. As I said on the Zenith thread I will continue my loyalty to JD and Zenith of California.
AG!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15983601
> *Thats what I did. I have two sets of Daytons and was going to buy another set but when the said $3800.00 I said FUCK THAT real fast. Called JD sent him the money while on the phone via paypal and a few weeks later my wheels were on my ride. I like Daytons hate the BS to get service or accessories that you have to go through to get a new set of adapters knock off etc. As I said on the Zenith thread I will continue my loyalty to JD and Zenith of California.
> AG!
> *


yeah for us ridaz having supported dayton through out the years, they do put us through a lot of stuff, and the pricing is just ridicoulous , but hey we did it to ourselves ,and I must admit jd makes a qaulity wheels , and the ring on the hub is just off the chain, so im guessing my next set will be ZENITHS although I will always remain faithful and keep me a set of DAYTONS on stash


----------



## Big Aaron

i need some china' :biggrin: s :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 15 2009, 12:12 AM~13283950
> *3. As it was mentioned before there is a widespread feeling that DWW bailed out on the lowrider market when China's hit the scene (as im sure there was a feeling by Dayton the lowrider community abandoned them by going for the "training wheels" from China). All of the sudden there were no more ads in LRM, there were rumors of some "not so nice" comments made by Dayton representatives towards the lowrider community, etc. Im just wondering where DWW's heart is at? I mean we know that you make wheels for other types of autos and have been since 1917 according to the big Dayton banner hanging in my garage..... so whats the deal.... is Dayton back??? Because the absence has definitely helped some of your competitors for sure. (One of them who was mentioned in this thread has a pretty large following on here and has a nice product, but they get funny when it comes to honoring the warranty). My 2nd set of wires i bought back around 1995 or so were D's... best wheels ive ever owned and i should have never let them get away. Right now i have a 64 hardtop with translucent black 13x7 McCleans and a 64 rag under construction with some all chrome 13x7 China's just to move the car around on.... and im looking to replace both sets of wheels and would like to know if Dayton is back to supporting the lowrider community or what? Personally i believe nothing compares to a Dayton, but i would go to the competition (*cough* Zenith *cough*) just based on who supports the lowriding community and who doesnt, you know what i mean? Some people could care less, but to alot of us its important.
> 
> Thx for taking the time to read my "book" and responding the best you can.
> *


Quote:
Touring Dayton's pristine plant, Joe Guilfoyle doesn't seem to have much in common with crack dealers or the Dirty South. But he and his urban clientele do have one thing in common: They like to get paid any way they can. "Good for business," Guilfoyle says plainly. "Fortunately, it's not a requirement for us to know where our customers are getting their money -- if they're drug dealers or whatever -- but only to know how they're spending it."


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 22 2009, 08:29 AM~16055999
> *Quote:
> Touring Dayton's pristine plant, Joe Guilfoyle doesn't seem to have much in common with crack dealers or the Dirty South. But he and his urban clientele do have one thing in common: They like to get paid any way they can. "Good for business," Guilfoyle says plainly. "Fortunately, it's not a requirement for us to know where our customers are getting their money -- if they're drug dealers or whatever -- but only to know how they're spending it."
> *


I am curious to know the source of this article. As in when, where, and who published it. Not saying it wasn't said, but anyone can pass along hear say.


----------



## doggy

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Dec 12 2009, 04:08 PM~15961114
> *do u have these kind of 3 prongs still and how much?
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxviBGJ
> *


still no answer?


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 12:47 PM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *





> _Originally posted by doggy_@Dec 26 2009, 11:08 PM~16097522
> *still no answer?
> *


There you go


----------



## 432-hardlines

what kind of warrenty comes with dayton i had a blow out on highway and my center gold dayton almost cracked in half


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 432-hardlines_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113926
> *what kind of warrenty comes with dayton i had a blow out on highway and my center gold dayton almost cracked in  half
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you had a TIRE FAILURE on the HIGHWAY and you want them to warranty your rim???? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: gtfo with that shit...


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 432-hardlines_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113926
> *what kind of warrenty comes with dayton i had a blow out on highway and my center gold china's almost cracked in  half
> *


 :biggrin: what a tard....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 432-hardlines_@Dec 28 2009, 05:56 PM~16113926
> *what kind of warrenty comes with dayton i had a blow out on highway and my center gold dayton almost cracked in  half
> *


the name says it all fellaz "NEWBIE" now gtfo here with that shat :biggrin:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off. 

Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions. 

Here are some examples of prices. 

13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.

13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.

13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4

These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.

ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.

We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.


Dayton Wire wheels 
1-800-862-6000


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 01:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 02:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


 :wow:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

:0 



> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 02:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


----------



## menace59

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 12:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13258843
> *what about accessories: key chains, shirts , chips etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people. 


Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:56 AM~17884531
> *We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people.
> Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.
> *


sponsor shows, hoppers, video,etc


----------



## ss62vert

advertise in Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2010, 03:12 PM~17886656
> *sponsor shows, hoppers, video,etc
> *


X1000000000000000 lrm is falling behind on this and extra major support is needed!!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jun 25 2010, 03:38 PM~17887775
> *X1000000000000000 lrm is falling behind on this and extra major support is needed!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jun 25 2010, 03:13 PM~17887607
> *advertise in Lowrider Magazine
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## supersportluvr

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:56 AM~17884531
> *We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people.
> Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.
> *


If you can't afford Daytons, the real deal wires, save your money until you can. There's no need to complain about Dayton when you ride chinas. I just bought a new set of 13's 100 spokes and Dayton is the only wire wheel that I am going to buy. I never had any factory problems with Dayton. The only problem I have had is that they leaked, and that was because I had a set of 15x8 years ago designed to fit on a car on a suburban. Dayton is TOP for me. Most of the complaining about Dayton is from people who don't own Daytons or never owned Daytons. It's not about Dayton's lack of anything. It's about the haters lack of funds! $1,700 for a set of Dayton's vs. $300 for a set of chinas. Get yo' money up!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 AM~17884531
> *We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people.
> Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.
> *


I'm on my 3rd set, I will never buy anything else, So keep doing what u guyz are doing...... :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 12:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


I just ordered a set of 13x7 - 72 spoke Daytons from Gary. Nice guy with good customer service. :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

HOM MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 75211


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 26 2010, 11:02 PM~17896581
> *I just ordered a set of 13x7 - 72 spoke Daytons from Gary. Nice guy with good customer service. :biggrin:
> *


How much they get u for shipping?


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 25 2010, 10:56 AM~17884531
> *We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people.
> Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.
> *


I have had 2 sets of ds set on and they never steered me wrong, speaking from Nj were we get snow and cold weather daytons chrome or gold never faded on me they still shine like when I 1st brought them and are a quality rim and dont have loose spokes, u pay what u get for. and i like that fact u need your serial number to get stuff becuase u payed for that type of service , quality, u deserve that respect for stepping your game up.


----------



## el_rubee

2 THEE TOP


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jun 27 2010, 02:02 AM~17896581
> *I just ordered a set of 13x7 - 72 spoke Daytons from Gary. Nice guy with good customer service. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eptroller

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 25 2010, 09:56 AM~17884531
> *We do have logo's and some accessories. We don't have keychains and we are low on t-shirts but WE are still here. Building wheels. Supporting all our loyal customers as we always have done. I notice some people posting that we don't support the lowrider crowd. I am curious to know what we could do different? We do our best to protect the brand. Believe me we wish we didn't need to ask for a serial number but unfortunately in most cases the calls weget are people looking to put our caps on Chinas. So we do apoligize for the hassle but it is something the loyal customers appreciate. In fact most of the people who complain are the ones who simply do not have real daytons. I hope that makes sense and clears it up for some of the people out there who just think we want to badger people.
> Just one last thing regarding support....... Where is LA Wire, Player etc? These were the guys that started the china phase,. They made their money and got out of dodge. Talk about a lack of support. Call Player and ask for some help. They are turning people away with wire wheels.
> *


It would be nice if you guys brought back those t-shirts that read "If you ain't got Daytons, you ain't got shit"... I think that still applies today. I used to have one back in the day, but some ass stole it from the clothes line! :angry:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by eptroller_@Jul 15 2010, 02:09 PM~18054052
> *It would be nice if you guys brought back those t-shirts that read "If you ain't got Daytons, you ain't got shit"... I think that still applies today.  I used to have one back in the day, but some ass stole it from the clothes line!  :angry:
> *


I'd like to see these too :biggrin: and bring back the key chains, mine's got a chip and I want a new one :biggrin:


----------



## 86illregal

I am just curious about the pricing for powdercoating i haven't seen any pricing for just the basic's like spokes or dish?


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

6 SETS OF CHINAS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE SET OF DAYTONS.....IMA KEEP IT JACKIE CHAN UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## 86illregal

Anything that comes from china sucks even the rims


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Aug 9 2010, 02:02 PM~18265219
> *6 SETS OF CHINAS FOR THE PRICE OF ONE SET OF DAYTONS.....IMA KEEP IT JACKIE CHAN UP IN THIS BITCH
> *


so why not trade that nice Lincoln for 6 geo metros?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265947
> *so why not trade that nice Lincoln for 6 geo metros?
> *


HAHA... LESS GAS EVEN WITH 6 METROS FULL COMPARED TO ONE LINCOLN... :biggrin: AND YOU COULD EVEN TELL THE TIRE GUYS YOUR MOUNTING THEM 155-80R13'S ON A GEO METRO... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265947
> *so why not trade that nice Lincoln for 6 geo metros?
> *


IF I DID THAT THEN IDE HAVE TO BUY 6 SETS OF DAYTONS TO BALANCE IT BACK OUT...


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Aug 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18266338
> *IF I DID THAT THEN IDE HAVE TO BUY 6 SETS OF DAYTONS TO BALANCE IT BACK OUT...
> *


 :biggrin: if I didn't know how drive and curb checked my shit all the time I'd ride chinas... but since I don't I prefer the best and would rather buy just 1 set that will last a life time


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265947
> *so why not trade that nice Lincoln for 6 geo metros?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Jun 24 2010, 01:44 PM~17876822
> *SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


 ANY TEE SHIRTS IN STOCK?


----------



## NmE60

i'd like a catalog looking for some KO's and adapters for my 88's 13.....website isnt much help it dont list prices........thanks


----------



## caddyryder10

need some chips...old school pm plz


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supersporting88

Ordered my spare from Gary with Dayton a month or so back. Finally put a tire on it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT


----------



## topless65

are those prices still current?


----------



## topless65

are those prices still current?


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## orientalmontecarlo

i need a price on 24'' all gold and price for 24'' all chrome std with dayton logos embedded/hex knockoffs
last set of 24s ran 7500 for all gold,hope the sale apllies to all sizes :biggrin: 

and a question youve heard before plenty of times ''when are you guys bringing out 26'' daytons ?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 22 2010, 02:03 AM~18629652
> *i need a price on 24'' all gold and price for 24''  all chrome std with dayton logos embedded/hex knockoffs
> last set of 24s ran 7500 for all gold,hope the sale apllies to all sizes :biggrin:
> 
> and a question youve heard before plenty of times ''when are you guys bringing out 26'' daytons ?
> *


hopefuly never


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NmE60_@Aug 10 2010, 11:53 PM~18281805
> *i'd like a catalog looking for some KO's and adapters for my 88's 13.....website isnt much help it dont list prices........thanks
> *


I NEED KNOCK OFFS TOO, I HAVE NEWONES WHEN I BOUGHT MY NEW SETS, BUT NOW I WANT TO RUN A CUSTOM CHIP IN THEM


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Sep 23 2010, 07:43 PM~18645454
> *hopefuly never
> *


 :uh: they make way more money off one set,im sure its worth their while and plenty of people need them


----------



## mrcadillac

dayton wire wheels hates mexicans as much as corky coker,, cus they not showing any love in here


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 26 2010, 04:09 PM~18666309
> *dayton wire wheels hates mexicans as much as corky coker,, cus they not showing any love in here
> *



:uh: that was an intelligent reply.....you dumbshit


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Sep 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18666400
> *:uh:   that was an intelligent reply.....you dumbshit
> *


its true,, i mean how many times has 'dayton wire wheels been on this forum? :happysad: and by the way your tha dumbshit! still rocking the old coffin tuck velvet interior! :uh: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## NO-WAY

dayton still make 88 spoke 13's????????????? been out of lowriding for 10 years now and im returning and just wondering, all i use 2 roll was daytons


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 26 2010, 04:28 PM~18666437
> *its true,, i mean how many times has 'dayton wire wheels been on this forum? :happysad: and by the way your tha dumbshit! still rocking the old coffin tuck velvet interior! :uh:  :roflmao:  :ugh:
> *




Lol spoken like a true idiot, and if u have been on this site for awhile you would know who's interior it is...I got a fuckin rag 4 the fuck u got...let me guess...a cadillac. ..Dayton is a legitimate business not every person in the world has time to get on here and deal with people like u and ur dumbass assumptions, good job ya fuckin ballon knot


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Sep 26 2010, 06:19 PM~18667216
> *Lol spoken like a true idiot, and if u have been on this site for awhile you would know who's interior it is...I got a fuckin rag 4 the fuck u got...let me guess...a cadillac. ..Dayton is a legitimate business not every person in the world has time to get on here and deal with people like u and ur dumbass assumptions, good job ya fuckin ballon knot
> *


u mad? :wow: people like me? sounds racist


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Sep 26 2010, 04:46 PM~18666581
> *dayton still make 88 spoke 13's????????????? been out of lowriding for 10 years now and im returning and just wondering, all i use 2 roll was daytons
> *


Yes they do but the 88's are by pay/order only.......like Burger King...they dont make it till you order it...but the have a few sets of 72 spokes and 100 spokes in stock already made......


----------



## touchdowntodd

ive heard the new chrome sucks... plus local dealer has sent about 30% of the wheels they have gotten in the last 2-3 years back for warranty repair... loose spokes, bad seals, etc... 

makes me sad.. im still on the search for a NOS set of pre stamp 72 13s...... all chrome... i know a couple people that have em... just waiting... waitin


----------



## NO-WAY

price the 100 spoke 13's all chrome strait bar shipped 40214


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## munge63

Tried PM and e-mail,no response so i'll try here,how much for 14x7 chrome reverse 88 spoke with 3 ear knockoff shipped to Toronto,Canada. Postal code m6e4g7


----------



## touchdowntodd

call em homie...

i doubt that they are runnin that sale still.. tahts a nice deal...


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 27 2010, 10:10 PM~18678762
> *call em homie...
> 
> i doubt that they are runnin that sale still.. tahts a nice deal...
> *


Prices are still good...just tell Gary you saw it on layitlow.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 27 2010, 05:23 PM~18675869
> *ive heard the new chrome sucks... plus local dealer has sent about 30% of the wheels they have gotten in the last 2-3 years back for warranty repair... loose spokes, bad seals, etc...
> 
> makes me sad.. im still on the search for a NOS set of pre stamp 72 13s...... all chrome... i know  a couple people that have em... just waiting... waitin
> *


You heard wrong mi amigo...........but about the seals is true....but they dont warrenty the seals.....easy fix anyways.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 27 2010, 05:23 PM~18675869
> *ive heard the new chrome sucks... plus local dealer has sent about 30% of the wheels they have gotten in the last 2-3 years back for warranty repair... loose spokes, bad seals, etc...
> 
> makes me sad.. im still on the search for a NOS set of pre stamp 72 13s...... all chrome... i know  a couple people that have em... just waiting... waitin
> *


would u buy them, or bullshit ppl :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 28 2010, 12:05 AM~18678704
> *Tried PM and e-mail,no response so i'll try here,how much for 14x7 chrome reverse 88 spoke with 3 ear knockoff shipped to Toronto,Canada.  Postal code m6e4g7
> *


his last login was the FIRST


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Hey guys. There are still some sales going on. We are offering some items on our website store. We do have some other specials when you call in. Your best option to get pricing is to give us a call at 1-800-862-6000. We will be glad to help you out.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 28 2010, 01:05 AM~18678704
> *Tried PM and e-mail,no response so i'll try here,how much for 14x7 chrome reverse 88 spoke with 3 ear knockoff shipped to Toronto,Canada.  Postal code m6e4g7
> *


We answer all PM's we get. if we missed you it was an accident. Just give us a call. We got guys waiting to help you out. 

Thanks,
Brad
Dayton Wire Wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 28 2010, 11:09 PM~18687288
> *You heard wrong mi amigo...........but about the seals is true....but they dont warrenty the seals.....easy fix anyways.
> *


Don't know where that info is coming from either. Our warranty percentages are watched very closely. We have not seen an increase in anything. As far as the seal goes we actually will warranty it if it is a Manufacturer defect. Most of the time it is damaged during installation so that is not covered. Call and ask for me if you have any other questions. 

Brad Crutchleo
Sales Manager
Dayton Wire wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 28 2010, 01:10 AM~18678762
> *call em homie...
> 
> i doubt that they are runnin that sale still.. tahts a nice deal...
> *



We still haveall chrome 72-spoke 13", 14" and 15" starting at $1568 + Shipping. To cali. most of the time shipping is about $175. Give us a call 1-800-862-6000

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo
Sales Manager

Dayton Wire Wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Sep 27 2010, 10:33 PM~18677062
> *price the 100 spoke 13's all chrome strait bar shipped 40214
> *



Probably looking at about $1708 + $175 shipping. Give us a call to work out details. 

Best regards,
Brad Crutchleo
Sales Manager 
Dayton Wire wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 22 2010, 05:03 AM~18629652
> *i need a price on 24'' all gold and price for 24''  all chrome std with dayton logos embedded/hex knockoffs
> last set of 24s ran 7500 for all gold,hope the sale apllies to all sizes :biggrin:
> 
> and a question youve heard before plenty of times ''when are you guys bringing out 26'' daytons ?
> *


Sales on 24" are really slow right now. We do offer some discounts on them but not all. In most cases the gold pricing will not be discounted due to the price increase of gold as of lately. 

26" is not even on the radar at this point. Especially with the slow 24" sales. 

Give us a call for up to date pricing. 

Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 26 2010, 07:09 PM~18666309
> *dayton wire wheels hates mexicans as much as corky coker,, cus they not showing any love in here
> *



We got nothin but love for the Lowriders. We just can't be everywhere at once. Don't hate us for tryin. 

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo
Dayton Wire wheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2010, 04:12 PM~17886656
> *sponsor shows, hoppers, video,etc
> *



We sponsored Shjows, Hoppers, We supported LRM for years. How do you think they affoded that big Semi truck. There comes a time when you get beat to a pulp and can't afford to keep funding an operation who is not supporting you back. We spent Millions on sponsorships for Lowrider. But as soon as the china wheels came around most Lowriders jumped on that bandwagon. We couldn't afford it. one thing is for sure we still do support Lowriders and we support Dayton Customers. Give us a call if you need something and we will do our best. 

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo
Dayton Wire wheels


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 07:07 AM~18690751
> *We sponsored Shjows, Hoppers, We supported LRM for years. How do you think they affoded that big Semi truck. There comes a time when you get beat to a pulp and can't afford to keep funding an operation who is not supporting you back. We spent Millions on sponsorships for Lowrider. But as soon as the china wheels came around most Lowriders jumped on that bandwagon. We couldn't afford it. one thing is for sure we still do support Lowriders and we support Dayton Customers. Give us a call if you need something and we will do our best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad Crutchleo
> Dayton Wire wheels
> *


yall still sell these?


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 29 2010, 09:11 AM~18690772
> *yall still sell these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes we do. Just give us a call.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 05:19 AM~18690611
> *Hey guys. There are still some sales going on. We are offering some items on our website store. We do have some other specials when you call in. Your best option to get pricing is to give us a call at 1-800-862-6000. We will be glad to help you out.
> *


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 06:07 AM~18690751
> *We sponsored Shjows, Hoppers, We supported LRM for years. How do you think they affoded that big Semi truck. There comes a time when you get beat to a pulp and can't afford to keep funding an operation who is not supporting you back. We spent Millions on sponsorships for Lowrider. But as soon as the china wheels came around most Lowriders jumped on that bandwagon. We couldn't afford it. one thing is for sure we still do support Lowriders and we support Dayton Customers. Give us a call if you need something and we will do our best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad Crutchleo
> Dayton Wire wheels
> *


----------



## munge63

Do these come with Knockoffs,chips and accessories?


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Sep 29 2010, 05:12 PM~18694047
> *Do these come with Knockoffs,chips and accessories?
> *



This is a full set of wheels, Caps, Adapters and a lead hammer. If you choose a cap that requires a wrench then add $45. Or if you choose a specific cap and logo that is not included you would need to add the logo's. They start at $5 ea. 

Call for any more details.

1-800-862-6000

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo


----------



## slowtan

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 08:43 AM~18690899
> *Yes we do. Just give us a call.
> *


how much for these


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 05:19 AM~18690611
> *Hey guys. There are still some sales going on. We are offering some items on our website store. We do have some other specials when you call in. Your best option to get pricing is to give us a call at 1-800-862-6000. We will be glad to help you out.
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 05:24 AM~18690628
> *Don't know where that info is coming from either. Our warranty percentages are watched very closely. We have not seen an increase in anything. As far as the seal goes we actually will warranty it if it is a Manufacturer defect. Most of the time it is damaged during installation so that is not covered. Call and ask for me if you have any other questions.
> 
> Brad Crutchleo
> Sales Manager
> Dayton Wire wheels
> *



good to hear!!! the dealer that told me this is forest home tire on forest home in greenfield WI ... they have a lotta gold Ds still in stock from the 90s.. at good prices.. maybe he was just tellin me that to sell me gold, even tho he knows i dont want it.. 

and no window shoppin here, i spent as much as a set of 72s for my trus then to have them redone... i dont mind spendin good money on wheels.. 

same price for 13" 72s if i want the 3 bar swept spinners?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 08:16 PM~18687386
> *would u buy them, or bullshit ppl  :uh:
> *



id buy the NOS ones for sure if they were what i want.. all chrome.. 

i have plenty of references here for things i bought off people etc... im not afraid to spend cash .. cant afford to do it daily but when i do i am picky.. im sure you can feel me on that brotha.. 

D's are somethin ive always loved, owned a few sets.. only 1 new and that was in the 90s... had a set of Zs they were nice too.. but i do miss the Ds.. thinkin about goin for it.. i just love my tru spokes.. 

but i would for SURE jump on NOS prestamp 72s./..


----------



## rug442




----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Sep 29 2010, 07:41 PM~18695193
> *how much for these
> *



All of our standard caps in chrome are $65 ea. The 2.38" flexible logo is an extra $5 ea.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 29 2010, 08:38 PM~18695560
> *good to hear!!! the dealer that told me this is forest home tire on forest home in greenfield WI ... they have a lotta gold Ds still in stock from the 90s.. at good prices.. maybe he was just tellin me that to sell me gold, even tho he knows i dont want it..
> 
> and no window shoppin here, i spent as much as a set of 72s for my trus then to have them redone... i dont mind spendin good money on wheels..
> 
> same price for 13" 72s if i want the 3 bar swept spinners?
> 
> 
> *


Forest tire is a great dealer. Quality guys. We did recently have to do some warranty work on 18" wheels with loose spokes. This is a very rare occurance but we did take care of it and send them back to them ASAP. Other than that i am not sure what quality issues they are claiming to have. Tell them to call me cause they are not relaying anything to us. 

We will take care of anything that is a manufacturers efect. But we can't fix it if we don't know about it. 

 

Brad Crutchleo (Pronounced Crutch low) And Yes all of my cars and Bike are lowered


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 29 2010, 08:40 PM~18695578
> *id buy the NOS ones for sure if they were what i want.. all chrome..
> 
> i have plenty of references here for things i bought off people etc... im not afraid to spend cash .. cant afford to do it daily but when i do i am picky.. im sure you can feel me on that brotha..
> 
> D's are somethin ive always loved, owned a few sets.. only 1 new and that was in the 90s... had a set of Zs they were nice too.. but i do miss the Ds.. thinkin about goin for it.. i just love my tru spokes..
> 
> but i would for SURE jump on NOS prestamp 72s./..
> *



Watch our Webstore. We post some wheels ou there occasionally that are old stock or for whatever reason didn't get shipped. I can do a new set of 72-spokes for $1586 + Shipping. 3 year warranty. 

Give us a call.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18700000
> *Watch our Webstore. We post some wheels ou there occasionally that are old stock or for whatever reason didn't get shipped. I can do a new set of 72-spokes for $1586 + Shipping. 3 year warranty.
> 
> Give us a call.
> *


i almost creamed when i saw the 14" cross-laces on there now.... until i saw the standard off-set.  

i'll be shopping with you guys sooner than later.


----------



## vouges17

:angry:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 30 2010, 08:20 AM~18700000
> *Watch our Webstore. We post some wheels ou there occasionally that are old stock or for whatever reason didn't get shipped. I can do a new set of 72-spokes for $1586 + Shipping. 3 year warranty.
> 
> Give us a call.
> *


great price!
i still have two boxed up sets, i bought from you guys the 1st time you ran your sale!
it was a good deal back then too
i`ll give you guys a call, i want different spinners now


----------



## Donnie Brasco

TTT for Dayton Wire Wheel....people always complain about pricing but if u buy a set of Daytons first you will see the quality for your own eyes and 2nd u wont ever have to buy another set of wires ever again. you get what you pay for. Been Lowriding for 15+ years and i refuse to ride on any other rim. Thanks or keepin it real dayton and not selling jus the knockoffs to people who jus want the look and not pay the money :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 30 2010, 06:59 PM~18705890
> *great price!
> i still have two  boxed up sets, i bought from you guys the 1st time you ran your sale!
> it was a good deal back then too
> i`ll give you guys a call, i want different spinners now
> *




u need money, sell me a set LOL

i know u dont need money thats for sure


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18706026
> *[]
> 
> TTT for Dayton Wire Wheel....people always complain about pricing but if u buy a set of Daytons first you will see the quality for your own eyes and 2nd u wont ever have to buy another set of wires ever again. you get what you pay for. Been Lowriding for 15+ years and i refuse to ride on any other rim. Thanks or keepin it real dayton and not selling jus the knockoffs to people who jus want the look and not pay the money  :thumbsup:
> *


it`s the difference between a ROLEX and a FOLEX! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 30 2010, 08:54 PM~18706334
> *u need money, sell me a set LOL
> 
> i know u dont need money thats for sure
> *


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18700000
> *Watch our Webstore. We post some wheels ou there occasionally that are old stock or for whatever reason didn't get shipped. I can do a new set of 72-spokes for $1586 + Shipping. 3 year warranty.
> 
> Give us a call.
> *


Do you have any new old stock pre-stamp wheels?


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

HEY HOMIE'S I'M LOOKING FOR TIRES W/THE WHITEWALLS 155/80R13" DOS ANY ONE HAVE SOME FOR SALE AND HOW MUCH TO FL,34112.......THANX LET ME KNOW OR PM ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 1 2010, 01:01 AM~18708898
> *Do you have any new old stock pre-stamp wheels?
> *




dont we wish!!!


----------



## munge63

Do these wheels come with knockoff's and accessories? How bout chips?


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## munge63

ttt


----------



## 68niou1

how much for some all gold 72 spokes d's 13 inch >>??? pm me please with all accesories


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18706026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Dayton Wire Wheel....people always complain about pricing but if u buy a set of Daytons first you will see the quality for your own eyes and 2nd u wont ever have to buy another set of wires ever again. you get what you pay for. Been Lowriding for 15+ years and i refuse to ride on any other rim. Thanks or keepin it real dayton and not selling jus the knockoffs to people who jus want the look and not pay the money  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 4 2010, 02:53 AM~18729062
> *how much for some all gold 72 spokes d's 13 inch >>???  pm me please with all accesories
> *



Please give us a call for individual quotes. This way we can make sure to get you exactly what you need. 

Thanks! 

Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Oct 3 2010, 05:21 PM~18725001
> *Do these wheels come with knockoff's and accessories? How bout chips?
> *



They come with caps, adapters, Lead hammer. the round chips are $5 a piece extra for flexible. Give us a call.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Sep 30 2010, 09:47 PM~18705816
> *:angry:
> *


Calvin,

I got the info from Joe and Gary. We are going to get you handled. I apreciate your patience. I hope you understand I am as surprised as you are. This has not gone un-noticed. I will be glad when you have the set of wheels you have been waiting so long for. 

Brad


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Oct 4 2010, 12:13 PM~18731234
> *Calvin,
> 
> I got the info from Joe and Gary. We are going to get you handled. I apreciate your patience. I hope you understand I am as surprised as you are. This has not gone un-noticed. I will be glad when you have the set of wheels you have been waiting so long for.
> 
> Brad
> *



*
NOT A PROBLEM STILL DAYTON'S 4 LIFE!*


----------



## munge63

Brad can you give me a quote for 5 wheels(14x7 reverse chrome), 5 knockoffs(3 ear swept) and 4 adaptors please.also one of these knockoff tools.
Thanks








also 5 chips


----------



## munge63

Do you have 3 ear swept with embedded logo? like this but chrome.


----------



## slo

one thing id recomend is sighn up for the Dayton newsletter email..

tons of great info on there and specials from time to time. 


to all that say Dayton are expensive, that may be true but not over priced. Dont care how many chinas i can get for the same price. There the price is not too much its just too much for you. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

daytons are expensive, but i know i can go months without washing my daytons, either inside or outside and all i gotta do is go wipe them down and bam like new money again. and mine are from 1993.


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 30 2010, 07:54 PM~18706336
> *it`s the difference between a ROLEX and a FOLEX! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## FOSELONE

Any Dayton wire wheel banners available ???
I've emailed you guys through your website twice but never got a reply...
Thanks


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 17 2009, 08:59 AM~13303137
> * I hope you understand and can find a way to help support an american company trying to keep the dream alive just like any other american business owner.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## vouges17

*TTT FOR THEM D'S :0 *


----------



## chapulincolorao

WHEN R U GUYS HAVING A RAFFLE ??


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Oct 26 2010, 03:35 PM~18913572
> *WHEN  R U GUYS  HAVING A RAFFLE ??
> *


bet it doesn't happen... but if you get to choose between 13's and 14's 72's - 88's - or 100's you can bet the farm I'm buying at least 3 spots  
*FIRST CLASS Harley Starr Is PAYPAL Ready 365!!!!!!!*


----------



## vouges17

*I should have a raffle :0 *


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 27 2010, 07:14 PM~18924922
> *I should have a raffle :0
> *


do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 14's, 72's, all chrome, triple stamp, retro 2 bars, and a set of 5 :x: $30 squares :x:


----------



## JOHN818

I JUST PLACED MY ORDER. PRICES STILL STAND...... :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

HOM MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 75211


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 16 2010, 07:25 PM~18828688
> *one thing id recomend is sighn up for the Dayton newsletter email..
> 
> tons of great info on there and specials from time to time.
> to all that say Dayton are expensive, that may be true but not over priced. Dont care how many chinas i can get for the same price. There the price is not too much its just too much for you.
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you! Apreciate the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Oct 28 2010, 01:29 AM~18928124
> *HOM MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 75211
> *



Gve us a call so we can get you an accurate quote.


----------



## fgb62

Have had my 13'' Daytons for 14 years and the Chrome still looks the same as when I got them brand new.Would never buy China cheap ass wheels.Dayton is always the best way to look sharp while lowriding.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by fgb62_@Oct 30 2010, 01:40 AM~18945565
> *Have had my 13'' Daytons for 14 years and the Chrome still looks the same as when I got them brand new.Would never buy China cheap ass wheels.Dayton is always the best way to look sharp while lowriding.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Prez of the I

I think I spoke to a guy name Jim Good, something like that. treated me good, wheels are great. Chrome is outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 07:31 PM~18647074
> *I NEED KNOCK OFFS TOO, I HAVE NEWONES WHEN I BOUGHT MY NEW SETS, BUT NOW I WANT TO RUN A CUSTOM CHIP IN THEM
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bart

maybe you guys can help me. my uncle passed me some 88 spoke center golds and there is some rust on the spokes and nips. what do you guys recommend to clean them up with. he used some kinda polish on a spoke and the gold came off of it :banghead: . i wanted to ask before i make a stupid move and mess up my center golds.. oh and the chrome still shines clean on the dish, they from 1993.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 9 2010, 05:27 PM~19028602
> *maybe you guys can help me. my uncle passed me some 88 spoke center golds and there is some rust on the spokes and nips. what do you guys recommend to clean them up with. he used some kinda polish on a spoke and the gold came off of it :banghead: . i wanted to ask before i make a stupid move and mess up my center golds.. oh and the chrome still shines clean on the dish, they from 1993.
> *


Use naval jelly to remove the rust. Then use some Dayton Wheel Cleaner, rinse and blow dry with compressed air.


----------



## Bart

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2010, 06:32 PM~19028634
> *Use naval jelly to remove the rust.  Then use some Dayton Wheel Cleaner, rinse and blow dry with compressed air.
> *


cool.. thanks for the quick reply, il let yal know how they came out...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Nov 9 2010, 05:36 PM~19028673
> *cool.. thanks for the quick reply, il let yal know how they came out...
> *


----------



## aztlanart

i would like a catalog need ko's have a resale# too or can i go thur british wire wheels if they are in bus still lmk


----------



## BRASIL

im curious to see some pictures from the dayton manufacturing proccess...?

Why dont post some nice pics of the outer lip being done and assembling proccess?


----------



## aguilera620

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke? to 67801


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

WHAT ARE THE OPTIONS ON KNOCK OFFS. DO YOU HAVE PICTURES OF OPTIONS? 
THANKS!


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 18 2010, 04:57 PM~19102829
> *  S'up homies.....slowly starting on my projects, now that I am
> bacc in tha states.....first one on deck is the 1500. Lowered it yesterday.
> With a McGaughy's spindle/shackle kit.......I am thinking that I will be
> needing some 15"x7" rev., all chrome, with straight ear 2 prong k/o...
> What is the ticket on that size....? :biggrin:
> 
> Back (before)  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front (before)  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.....  :cheesy:   :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ragrider 1966

will the 13x7 fit with wheels skirts on my 66 rag IMPALA or will I have to purchase 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 's..... any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ragrider 1966

> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966_@Nov 19 2010, 06:02 AM~19108895
> *will the 13x7  fit with wheels skirts on my 66 rag IMPALA or will I have to purchase 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 's..... any help would be greatly appreciated
> *


 :uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT on the deals!


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Nov 19 2010, 02:33 AM~19108002
> *WHAT ARE THE OPTIONS ON KNOCK OFFS. DO YOU HAVE PICTURES OF OPTIONS?
> THANKS!
> *


Visit the website for knock off options. You can also give us a call.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Nov 19 2010, 08:29 AM~19108833
> *
> *



We will need to get some more info to quote prices. please give us a call. We will be happy to halp you out.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966_@Nov 19 2010, 09:02 AM~19108895
> *will the 13x7  fit with wheels skirts on my 66 rag IMPALA or will I have to purchase 2-13x7 and 2-13x6 's..... any help would be greatly appreciated
> *



Sound like a broken record here. But give us a call. We can help work out the details and get the best option for you. 

Thanks!


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## MR.59

call them up for your questions, they are easy to talk to. 
i did, i had a good chat with brad, good guy!


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 09:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


is this sale still available ?


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Nov 19 2010, 03:40 PM~19111288
> *We will need to get some more info to quote prices. please give us a call. We will be happy to halp you out.
> *


 :happysad: * What other info........?
It's a '95 Chevy Siverado, 2wd, 5 lug*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## McBain

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 06:43 AM~18690899
> *Yes we do. Just give us a call.
> *


how much for that style with emblem insert


----------



## MR.*512*

*WHAT COLOR EAGLE EMBLEMS DO YOU GUYS OFFER ?? *


----------



## theloyaltyones

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Nov 20 2010, 04:38 PM~19119425
> *is this sale still available ?
> *


Placed my order 6 weeks ago. Just got the call. They're being shipped today. Good looking out Dayton :thumbsup: Prices are still Good


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Dec 14 2010, 10:55 AM~19323311
> *Placed my order 6 weeks ago. Just got the call. They're being shipped today. Good looking out Dayton :thumbsup:  Prices are still Good
> *


fast!


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Whats up guys. I see some of you get frustrated when you aslk about pricing on the forum and we don"t get back to you. The reason you need to call is there are other questions we need to ask regarding fitment, Shipping, in stock specials etc. Its not that we don't wanna answer we just want to answer correctly. Not to mention we don't get on here everyday. We are all wearing a bunch of different hats around here doing multiple jobs at once. So please we want to get you taken care of as much as you wanna get taken care of. Give us a call and we will be glad to help you.

Best regards,
Brad Crutchleo
Sales Manager


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Dec 14 2010, 02:20 PM~19324732
> *Whats up guys. I see some of you get frustrated when you aslk about pricing on the forum and we don"t get back to you. The reason you need to call is there are other questions we need to ask regarding fitment, Shipping, in stock specials etc. Its not that we don't wanna answer we just want to answer correctly. Not to mention we don't get on here everyday. We are all wearing a bunch of different hats around here doing multiple jobs at once. So please we want to get you taken care of as much as you wanna get taken care of. Give us a call and we will be glad to help you.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brad Crutchleo
> Sales Manager
> *


THIS IS THE GUY TO CALL. HE`LL HELP YOU GUYS OUT.
HE`S NOT SITTING ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY, PICK UP A PHONE, MAKE THAT CALL
HE WAS A BIG HELP FOR ME.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 01:27 PM~19324773
> *THIS IS THE GUY TO CALL. HE`LL HELP YOU GUYS OUT.
> HE`S NOT SITTING ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY, PICK UP A PHONE, MAKE THAT CALL
> HE WAS A BIG HELP FOR ME.
> *


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Oct 4 2010, 12:05 PM~18731166
> *Thank you for the support  :thumbsup:
> *


PM sent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

*Dayton Wire Wheel always comes thru for me since 1991-2010 :0 *


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 22 2010, 08:03 PM~19398706
> *Dayton Wire Wheel always comes  thru for me since 1991-2010 :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Dec 14 2010, 11:20 AM~19324732
> *Whats up guys. I see some of you get frustrated when you aslk about pricing on the forum and we don"t get back to you. The reason you need to call is there are other questions we need to ask regarding fitment, Shipping, in stock specials etc. Its not that we don't wanna answer we just want to answer correctly. Not to mention we don't get on here everyday. We are all wearing a bunch of different hats around here doing multiple jobs at once. So please we want to get you taken care of as much as you wanna get taken care of. Give us a call and we will be glad to help you.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brad Crutchleo
> Sales Manager
> *



if they are too lazy to pick up a phone then they are probably broke too


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 23 2010, 07:44 AM~19401574
> *if they are too lazy to pick up a phone then they are probably broke too
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 01:27 PM~19324773
> *THIS IS THE GUY TO CALL. HE`LL HELP YOU GUYS OUT.
> HE`S NOT SITTING ON LAY IT LOW ALL DAY, PICK UP A PHONE, MAKE THAT CALL
> HE WAS A BIG HELP FOR ME.
> *


x2 thats who i dealt with when getting new knockoffs, real cool guy made life simple..... after i emailed pics over of my prestamps :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Dec 14 2010, 01:20 PM~19324732
> *Whats up guys. I see some of you get frustrated when you aslk about pricing on the forum and we don"t get back to you. The reason you need to call is there are other questions we need to ask regarding fitment, Shipping, in stock specials etc. Its not that we don't wanna answer we just want to answer correctly. Not to mention we don't get on here everyday. We are all wearing a bunch of different hats around here doing multiple jobs at once. So please we want to get you taken care of as much as you wanna get taken care of. Give us a call and we will be glad to help you.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brad Crutchleo
> Sales Manager
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


Is the back on for the spring 2011?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Sep 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18700000
> *Watch our Webstore. We post some wheels ou there occasionally that are old stock or for whatever reason didn't get shipped. I can do a new set of 72-spokes for $1586 + Shipping. 3 year warranty.
> 
> Give us a call.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

The sale is still going on. Give us a call and we will be glad to help you. We are already getting a lot of calls from guys getting ready for the season. Remember, We only need 50% to get started on your order. We don't need the balance till the wheels are shipping. Order now to have them in time for your tax return and spring!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265947
> *so why not trade that nice Lincoln for 6 geo metros?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NICE

































:wow: :wow:


----------



## -FROST-




----------



## Reverend Hearse

my fave k-off...


----------



## WICKED REGALS




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## El Enemigo

I called to place an order n they said they r not doing gold rims any more


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by El Enemigo_@Jan 28 2011, 06:03 AM~19720915
> *I called to place an order n they said they r not doing gold rims any more
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

> _Originally posted by El Enemigo_@Jan 28 2011, 07:03 AM~19720915
> *I called to place an order n they said they r not doing gold rims any more
> *


you meant to say NO GOLD AT ALL DAYTON DOES NOT DO DO TO THE CONTRACT WITH THE PLATER...


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## El Enemigo

Yup.i called to order sum 13x7 ceter gold.sum dude named gray said they r not doing anykind of gold due to the cost of gold




> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 29 2011, 02:49 PM~19731301
> *you meant to say NO GOLD AT ALL DAYTON DOES NOT DO DO TO THE CONTRACT WITH THE PLATER...
> *


----------



## H-town Flip

Just ordered a set today! CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## chopstix

I just received a set of 13x7Rev hub nipple gold yesterday.


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by chopstix_@Feb 1 2011, 01:18 PM~19757534
> *I just received a set of 13x7Rev hub nipple gold yesterday.
> *


Pics :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

so is this confirmed that dayton wire wheel is not longer doing gold combos on wheels??? if so, why?


----------



## Sixty_Three

next thing you know dayton will no longer be doing 13x7 reverse then so on i see where this is going :wow:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 2 2011, 12:27 PM~19767149
> *next thing you know dayton will no longer be doing 13x7 reverse then so on i see where this is going :wow:
> *


better stock up for the long haul...


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

i can see this my mother in law is a dentist and her crowns have doubled in price due to how much the gold thier made out of costglad i already have my gold ds


----------



## chopstix

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19759822
> *Pics  :cheesy:
> *


here are a few pictures


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by chopstix_@Feb 6 2011, 07:01 PM~19804321
> *here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

pm price 13x7 rev chrome offset tan nipples and hum dark cherry spokes shipped to 23452


----------



## Stomper714

> ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> nice models I mean nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 28 2011, 12:31 PM~19722947
> *:angry:
> *


I called and spoke to Gary. Gary told me they are no longer producing gold plated wheels. If you check their online store through their webiste link, he said a set may turn up. This would mean that they were built prior to the price of gold going up and the decision to stop making gold plated wheels. They are selling off what they have left, until the cost of gold comes down. Even if it does come down, he said they have not been selling very many sets of gold plated wheels, so they may never build them again. He mentioned that some of the retail stores that order Daytons, may also be able to accomodate people wanting gold plated wheels, if they were again built and shipped prior to the cut off date. 

They are selling chrome 72, and 88 spoke sets for $427.00 per wheel, about $2000 to your door after shipping. Hopefully that helps clear up the rumors.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 14 2011, 02:06 PM~19867064
> *I called and spoke to Gary. Gary told me they are no longer producing gold plated wheels. If you check their online store through their webiste link, he said a set may turn up. This would mean that they were built prior to the price of gold going up and the decision to stop making gold plated wheels. They are selling off what they have left, until the cost of gold comes down. Even if it does come down, he said they have not been selling very many sets of gold plated wheels, so they may never build them again. He mentioned that some of the retail stores that order Daytons, may also be able to accomodate people wanting gold plated wheels, if they were again built and shipped prior to the cut off date.
> 
> $2400 for a set of four all chrome.*


----------



## srt1

:uh: :0 they :loco:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Feb 24 2011, 03:25 PM~19951865
> *I just found out this Sale  for $2400 for a set of four all chrome.
> *


Good deal


----------



## 13OZKAR

SHIT THEIR ALREADY @ $2400...I JUST BOUGHT SOME 100 SPOKE N SOME COKER 5.20'S...CAME OUT TO ABOUT 3G'S!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 25 2011, 01:06 AM~19956739
> *SHIT THEIR ALREADY @ $2400...I JUST BOUGHT SOME 100 SPOKE N SOME COKER 5.20'S...CAME OUT TO ABOUT 3G'S!!!
> *


----------



## CARNE ASADA

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 25 2011, 12:06 AM~19956739
> *SHIT THEIR ALREADY @ $2400...I JUST BOUGHT SOME 100 SPOKE N SOME COKER 5.20'S...CAME OUT TO ABOUT 3G'S!!!
> *


Daytons ain't cheap but they are the BEST quality wheels on the market


----------



## roarin20's

Damn spring special over allready! And it aint even spring yet! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Feb 25 2011, 11:52 PM~19963121
> *Daytons ain't cheap but they are the BEST quality wheels on the market
> *


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by roarin20's_@Mar 5 2011, 07:27 PM~20024470
> *Damn spring special over allready! And it aint even spring yet! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


That sale went on for two years....check the date of the first post. All good things must end.


----------



## APACHERX3

i got sum.................... :biggrin:


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 6 2011, 10:04 AM~20027103
> *i got sum.................... :biggrin:
> *











 ME TOO....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by GTCUTTYAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 09:14 AM~20027169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by GTCUTTYAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## roarin20's

"SPRING SPECIAL" Maybe i missed the part where it said "TWO YEARS" but oh well i guess i'll go ahead and pay 3,4,5 g's for them as long ass they're made in the U.S not them other countries where they use cheap material. And for you homies that got them D's while they were hot i don't blame you with this screwed up economy thanks to "BUSH" so if any body is thinking of getting some spokes get some D's and lets keep our people working here in our hood the "U.S" and for those who wont pay that much it's understandable and no disrespect to no body.


----------



## slo

havent got any email lately, are there any spring specials, might need as 3rd set of Ds


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 25 2011, 02:06 AM~19956739
> *SHIT THEIR ALREADY @ $2400...I JUST BOUGHT SOME 100 SPOKE N SOME COKER 5.20'S...CAME OUT TO ABOUT 3G'S!!!
> *


return em CHOCKERS homie


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Feb 25 2011, 10:52 PM~19963121
> *Daytons ain't cheap but they are the BEST quality wheels on the market
> *


by far best, never ever questioned at any point its intergrity unlike other wheels, not hating just saying


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2011, 07:22 AM~20033877
> *havent got any email lately, are there any spring specials, might need as 3rd set of Ds
> *


Me neither. I haven't got an email in a while. :happysad:


----------



## DanielDucati

I get an email every month from Dayton..... :biggrin: just sayin........


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## lone star

DANKS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 7 2011, 06:05 PM~20038284
> *I get an email every month from Dayton..... :biggrin:  just sayin........
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by roarin20's_@Mar 6 2011, 02:11 PM~20028351
> *i don't blame you with this screwed up economy thanks to "BUSH" *



THANKS TO BUSH? WHERE YOU BEEN LIVING, UNDER A ROCK? A BA-ROCK?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 13 2011, 12:02 PM~20081189
> *THANKS TO BUSH? WHERE YOU BEEN LIVING, UNDER A ROCK? A BA-ROCK?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 13 2011, 12:02 PM~20081189
> *THANKS TO BUSH? WHERE YOU BEEN LIVING, UNDER A ROCK? A BA-ROCK?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714

> THANKS TO BUSH? WHERE YOU BEEN LIVING, UNDER A ROCK? A BA-ROCK?
> [/quote
> 
> Yes BUSH  :uh:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

QUICK QUESTION TO THE FELLAS AT DAYTON...I HAVE A SET OF GOLD FLUTED SHARK FINS BUT 2 OF THEM ARENT EMBLEM CUT & I WANA SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN MACHINE THESE OUT TO BE EMBLEM CUT FOR ME?? HERE IS A COUPLE PIKS  
















:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## soriano




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Mar 11 2009, 10:47 AM~13248310
> *Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2011, 08:22 AM~20033881
> *return em CHOCKERS homie
> *


I WOULD HOMEBOY! BUT HAVE U LOOKED AT TODAYS TIRES...THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT, FUCKIN RADIALS SUCK N I CANT FIND ANY U.S.A MADE. TO MAKE IT WORSE I ONLY HAVE 2 SETS OF THE OG 52O'S N IM HAVING A VERY HARD TIME FINDING MORE OG'S, 2 SETS FOR 5 RIDES JUST AINT DOIN IT FOR ME...SO UNTIL I FIND SOMETHING BETTER THAN CHOKERS IM JUST GONNA HAVE TO STICK WITH CHOCHERS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: DONT KNOW THE DRAMMA BEHIND CHOCKERS N I REALLY DONT CARE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2011, 08:22 AM~20033881
> *return em CHOCKERS homie
> *


I AM GONNA BUY MORE SETS OF DAYTONS THOUGH!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANY1 GOT A SET OF METAL CHIPS 4 SALE?? I KNO DAYTON HAS THEM STILL RIGHT?  JUS THOUGHT I MIGHT FIND SUM ON HERE 4 A NICE PRICE


----------



## picturemerollin123

I think that sale is over they aint that price anymore that posting is from 2009.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 13 2011, 09:00 PM~20084618
> *QUICK QUESTION TO THE FELLAS AT DAYTON...I HAVE A SET OF GOLD FLUTED SHARK FINS BUT 2 OF THEM ARENT EMBLEM CUT & I WANA SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN MACHINE THESE OUT TO BE EMBLEM CUT FOR ME?? HERE IS A COUPLE PIKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


take them to any machine shop,they will cut out an insert but you will have to re-gold it....I took some chrome ones to mesa machine and they cut out an insert...but I had to get them rechromed......they can also flute the wings......


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by GTCUTTYAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 07:14 PM~20027169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO....
> *


are those 72 or 88 spks?


----------



## hstntx713

looken for a 3 prong swept k.o.. any pics?


----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 18 2011, 10:06 AM~20121502
> *are those 72 or 88 spks?
> *


Looks like 72


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20123542
> *Looks like 72
> *


 :yes:


----------



## One and Only 254

Whats a descent price to pay for a set of used 88 spoke with tires?


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## H-town Flip




----------



## sandiegohat

Spring sale is still crackin off at Dayton. I just bought some 13's 72 spoke rev. $1760


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@Apr 26 2011, 08:32 AM~20422428
> *Spring sale is still crackin off at Dayton.  I just bought some 13's 72 spoke rev.  $1760
> *


PICS


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Apr 26 2011, 06:10 PM~20425868
> *PICS
> *




















These are the pics of the D's I bought through Gary at Dayton. Customer service was good to go. Initially I was given 5 week build time for them, but we are at week 7 and they are talking about atleast another week. It wouldn't be that bad but I'm an impatient MOFO. I can't wait to beat those bitches on my 4 and floss my shit!!! I hope they clear the skirts. My Impala is all stock.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> I did'nt know Dayton
> made K/O's in this style..... :0


----------



## UCETAH

> I did'nt know Dayton
> made K/O's in this style..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## sandiegohat

Yeah me neither. I had to jump on the web page and look at what they had. It took me a while to decide on the straight ear. I cant wait to throw these bitches on and start bumpin that Mack 10 song " on them thangs"


----------



## lone star

> I did'nt know Dayton
> made K/O's in this style..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> i think they made those in that "retro" style in a smooth version....i dont like them. look too much like cheap stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## SPOOK82

> I did'nt know Dayton
> made K/O's in this style..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice
Click to expand...


----------



## Ant63ss

> I did'nt know Dayton
> made K/O's in this style..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like all they did was machine out the center of this style to put the chip in there.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20627856
> *i think they made those in that "retro" style in a smooth version....i dont like them. look too much like cheap stuff.
> *


 :angry: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by sandiegohat_@May 24 2011, 09:41 PM~20622983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pics of the D's I bought through Gary at Dayton.  Customer service was good to go.  Initially I was given 5 week build time for them, but we are at week 7 and they are talking about atleast another week.  It wouldn't be that bad but I'm an impatient MOFO.  I can't wait to beat those bitches on my 4 and floss my shit!!! I hope they clear the skirts.  My Impala is all stock.
> *


----------



## ABRAXASS

Looks like all they did was machine out the center of this style to put the chip in there.








[/quote]

Yeah Ant, you might be right  
Good idea if so :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 25 2011, 05:25 PM~20628167
> *Looks like all they did was machine out the center of this style to put the chip in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :happysad: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetrider

:wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

still waiting on my ko's from dayton


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## 8t4mc

Got my kos in a couple days ago..

Thanks Dayton


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.59

the smooth ones look good on the rim with the rescessed chip, when i had those 3 sets everybody was asking for the k/o`s
now that i`m out, it`s time to hit gary up again, and build me a couple more sets 13`s


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT for daytons


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

The sale is back on for the fall. Minus the gold Plating. Unfortunately $1800 an ounce for gold is tough to justify. Call today and get your shipped price. 1-800-862-6000. 
Ask for Gary, Brad or Todd. 


Thanks,
Brad


----------



## ct1458

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> The sale is back on for the fall. Minus the gold Plating. Unfortunately $1800 an ounce for gold is tough to justify. Call today and get your shipped price. 1-800-862-6000.
> Ask for Gary, Brad or Todd.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> The sale is back on for the fall. Minus the gold Plating. Unfortunately $1800 an ounce for gold is tough to justify. Call today and get your shipped price. 1-800-862-6000. Ask for Gary, Brad or Todd. Thanks,Brad


So me selling my ALL GOLD dz for 1700 is a good deal right?


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

That would seem like a pretty good deal. Good luck!


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


>


a pic of history right there :boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MR.*512* said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions.
> 
> Here are some examples of prices.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.
> 
> 13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4
> 
> These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.
> 
> ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.
> 
> We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
> 
> 
> Dayton Wire wheels
> 1-800-862-6000


????ITS THAT TIME???


----------



## JOHN818

I picked up a set last year. Ain't nothing like an OG Dayton!


----------



## DanielDucati

$2240.00 for a new set all chrome 13x7-72's,88,100's straight from Dayton...prices are going thru the roof......but there worth it.


----------



## CoupeDTS

DanielDucati said:


> $2240.00 for a new set all chrome 13x7-72's,88,100's straight from Dayton...prices are going thru the roof......but there worth it.


30% rise in one year :wow: wish my 3% rise in salary a year could match that


----------



## stones

No spring sale again this year?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

glad i got my gold d's before dayton stopped doing gold


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

stones said:


> No spring sale again this year?


its january brah


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

when does the sell start I need aset of daynas ! its almost spring:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DanielDucati said:


> $2240.00 for a new set all chrome 13x7-72's,88,100's straight from Dayton...prices are going thru the roof......but there worth it.


this is regular price though . not the "spring sale"?


----------



## CoupeDTS

I fixed the topic title for those of you that are confused about this old topic


----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> $2240.00 for a new set all chrome 13x7-72's,88,100's straight from Dayton...prices are going thru the roof......but there worth it.


I TALKED TO THEM EARLIER, AND THEY SAID THEY WERE GOING TO RUN THE SALE LATER,,,,,,,,,,LATER,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

got these 88 spokes make offer..


----------



## Raise Up

MR.59 said:


> I TALKED TO THEM EARLIER, AND THEY SAID THEY WERE GOING TO RUN THE SALE LATER,,,,,,,,,,LATER,,,,,,,,,,


Any idea how later.....later?


----------



## roarin20's

D's ttt uffin:


----------



## MR.59

Raise Up said:


> Any idea how later.....later?


NO HE JUST SAID THEY WOULD RUN THAT "LATER" WEN HE FLOORED ME WITH A NEW PRICE ON A SET OF 72X13`S
TOLD HIM I`LL JUST WAIT TILL THE SALE STARTS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> NO HE JUST SAID THEY WOULD RUN THAT "LATER" WEN HE FLOORED ME WITH A NEW PRICE ON A SET OF 72X13`S
> TOLD HIM I`LL JUST WAIT TILL THE SALE STARTS


x2 :yessad:


----------



## Mr Cucho

R they gona make gold or they stock on just chrome homes?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Mr Cucho said:


> R they gona make gold or they stock on just chrome homes?


Gold prices are too high, they're not doing gold anything anymore.


----------



## Mr Cucho

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Gold prices are too high, they're not doing gold anything anymore.


I know last time I talk 2 em that's Wat they said sux is all Gud got more shops they wud do gold n USA made Lik da ones I hav x way better cus they custom  2 bad for Dayton's wire wheels !!gud luck cuz chrome everybody has !!!


----------



## low4ever

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

2420.00 FOR CHROME 13s???


----------



## firme63ragtop

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> 2420.00 FOR CHROME 13s???


:loco:THATS FUCKIN INSANE !


----------



## Mr Cucho

firme63ragtop said:


> :loco:THATS FUCKIN INSANE !


4 reals it is !!! :/


----------



## CoupeDTS

Get what u pay for 

Problem is, when a like-new used set goes for around a grand, it hurts to have a new set cost soo much more. Usually something like new but used you can spend a little bit more and just get new. But with daytons right now what's the incentive to spend twice as much (another g or more) as a like new set to get a new set? That's the way the market works itself out tho. There's a big used market for em that's for sure. How much are WWK now? Still 1500 like zeniths were a few years back?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Fuck that $2420 bs id simply order 2 sets from cambell


----------



## tpimuncie

Nothing compares to dayton in my opinion.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> Nothing compares to dayton in my opinion.


AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER!!!!!


X64


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Nothing compares to dayton in my opinion.


pre stamped are the best i have seen as far as the chrome finish!
new ones just don`t have the high shine the old ones had
and i bought 3 sets of new ones,,,,,,,,,,
and sold all new ones after checking them out, but i was willing to give DAYTON another try, but the price was about 1k more than i paid for the 3 sets
so i`m having Nicky restore a vintage set of zeniths for me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> pre stamped are the best i have seen as far as the chrome finish!
> new ones just don`t have the high shine the old ones had
> and i bought 3 sets of new ones,,,,,,,,,,
> and sold all new ones after checking them out, but i was willing to give DAYTON another try, but the price was about 1k more than i paid for the 3 sets
> so i`m having Nicky restore a vintage set of zeniths for me


Picz when finished plz..lol


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> pre stamped are the best i have seen as far as the chrome finish!
> new ones just don`t have the high shine the old ones had
> and i bought 3 sets of new ones,,,,,,,,,,
> and sold all new ones after checking them out, but i was willing to give DAYTON another try, but the price was about 1k more than i paid for the 3 sets
> so i`m having Nicky restore a vintage set of zeniths for me


Nice! I meant all the new stuff, ive had just about all two new sets of wwk the finish is great but i cant stand the rust at the hubs where the spokes meet. Just my opinion, old school Zs are badass


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Hey guys, 

Ok. So for some of you it is no question why the wheels cost as much as they do. For others who may see them as just another wheel may be confused. Over the years we have tried to lay out what goes into a Dayton Wire Wheel compared to Chinese wheels or even other brands assembled in the USA. In a nutshell it is quality..... We don't just say quality as in appearance but we mean Quality starting with the highest quality raw materials, The highest quality machining techniques, the highest quality chrome plating and the highest quality people making your wheels. 

Unfortunately manufacturing quality wheels in this country cost's money. It costs a lot more money than manufacturing the wheels in China, buying Chinese parts and assembling them here or finding parts made here that are lower quality to use. 

Dayton will not use subpar parts or procedures. You can be sure you will get a quality part but it is going to cost more money. We have run specials to help the Lowrider community out and when we do those sales it is tough to break even on a set of wheels. This may seem hard to believe but it is true. There is no competitive wheel on the market today that can compete with Dayton Quality when looking at all aspects overall. This includes tolerance on parts and quality. 
I have heard some people ask "Is there another sale on the way?” At this time I have no word that we will be offering a discount but these things get announced at the last minute. 

Keep watching and we will let you know. 

Best regard's

Brad


----------



## MR.59

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok. So for some of you it is no question why the wheels cost as much as they do. For others who may see them as just another wheel may be confused. Over the years we have tried to lay out what goes into a Dayton Wire Wheel compared to Chinese wheels or even other brands assembled in the USA. In a nutshell it is quality..... We don't just say quality as in appearance but we mean Quality starting with the highest quality raw materials, The highest quality machining techniques, the highest quality chrome plating and the highest quality people making your wheels.
> 
> Unfortunately manufacturing quality wheels in this country cost's money. It costs a lot more money than manufacturing the wheels in China, buying Chinese parts and assembling them here or finding parts made here that are lower quality to use.
> 
> Dayton will not use subpar parts or procedures. You can be sure you will get a quality part but it is going to cost more money. We have run specials to help the Lowrider community out and when we do those sales it is tough to break even on a set of wheels. This may seem hard to believe but it is true. There is no competitive wheel on the market today that can compete with Dayton Quality when looking at all aspects overall. This includes tolerance on parts and quality.
> I have heard some people ask "*Is there another sale on the way?” *At this time I have no word that we will be offering a discount but these things get announced at the last minute.
> 
> Keep watching and we will let you know.
> 
> Best regard's
> 
> Brad


ILL BE WATCHING!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Moe Built

I need me a set!


----------



## roarin20's

MR.59 said:


> ILL BE WATCHING!


x2! ds ttt!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Best wheel on the market. And right down the road from me lol.


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok. So for some of you it is no question why the wheels cost as much as they do. For others who may see them as just another wheel may be confused. Over the years we have tried to lay out what goes into a Dayton Wire Wheel compared to Chinese wheels or even other brands assembled in the USA. In a nutshell it is quality..... We don't just say quality as in appearance but we mean Quality starting with the highest quality raw materials, The highest quality machining techniques, the highest quality chrome plating and the highest quality people making your wheels.
> 
> Unfortunately manufacturing quality wheels in this country cost's money. It costs a lot more money than manufacturing the wheels in China, buying Chinese parts and assembling them here or finding parts made here that are lower quality to use.
> 
> Dayton will not use subpar parts or procedures. You can be sure you will get a quality part but it is going to cost more money. We have run specials to help the Lowrider community out and when we do those sales it is tough to break even on a set of wheels. This may seem hard to believe but it is true. There is no competitive wheel on the market today that can compete with Dayton Quality when looking at all aspects overall. This includes tolerance on parts and quality.
> I have heard some people ask "Is there another sale on the way?” At this time I have no word that we will be offering a discount but these things get announced at the last minute.
> 
> Keep watching and we will let you know.
> 
> Best regard's
> 
> Brad


Thanks for the info Brad, what is the best medium to find out about a sale? Your website, calling you directly, or this forum? I am curious because I'd like to be informed and up to date for when it comes around. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA said:


> HERE TO ANSWER YOU ? I AM THE OWNER OF ZENITH I AM BUILDING THE SAME TOP QUALITY WHEEL THE REASON FOR MY LOW PRICE IS THE SIMPLE FACT THAT I AM AND ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALOWRIDER AND IN THESE HARD TIMES GIVE BACK TO MY FELLOW RIDERS
> AS FOR MY QUALITY LOOK AT MY TOPICS AND WEB SITE AND YOU CAN SEE FOR YOUR SELF
> WELCOME


:facepalm:


----------



## MLBTLB

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok. So for some of you it is no question why the wheels cost as much as they do. For others who may see them as just another wheel may be confused. Over the years we have tried to lay out what goes into a Dayton Wire Wheel compared to Chinese wheels or even other brands assembled in the USA. In a nutshell it is quality..... We don't just say quality as in appearance but we mean Quality starting with the highest quality raw materials, The highest quality machining techniques, the highest quality chrome plating and the highest quality people making your wheels.
> 
> Unfortunately manufacturing quality wheels in this country cost's money. It costs a lot more money than manufacturing the wheels in China, buying Chinese parts and assembling them here or finding parts made here that are lower quality to use.
> 
> Dayton will not use subpar parts or procedures. You can be sure you will get a quality part but it is going to cost more money. We have run specials to help the Lowrider community out and when we do those sales it is tough to break even on a set of wheels. This may seem hard to believe but it is true. There is no competitive wheel on the market today that can compete with Dayton Quality when looking at all aspects overall. This includes tolerance on parts and quality.
> I have heard some people ask "Is there another sale on the way?” At this time I have no word that we will be offering a discount but these things get announced at the last minute.
> 
> Keep watching and we will let you know.
> 
> Best regard's
> 
> Brad


Where in this short bullshit story makes these wheels worth $2420.00.you assholes should be ashamed of yourselves.most of your comparisons are opinions,like"the highest quality people making your wheels".i know alot of sheep will cry and bitch about this.but you assholes are the reason why these other assholes are still in business taxing the shit out of people.these same people pay all this money,and in the long run still end up with a set of wheels that still rust and bend,unless it's garaged 98 percent of its life.If I have $2420.i can get chinas,get a Chinese whore,some Chinese food,get a hotel room to take my Chinese whore.and still have $ left to go buy a used set of d's!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

If you aint got Daytons you aint got shit!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MLBTLB said:


> Where in this short bullshit story makes these wheels worth $2420.00.you assholes should be ashamed of yourselves.most of your comparisons are opinions,like"the highest quality people making your wheels".i know alot of sheep will cry and bitch about this.but you assholes are the reason why these other assholes are still in business taxing the shit out of people.these same people pay all this money,and in the long run still end up with a set of wheels that still rust and bend,unless it's garaged 98 percent of its life.If I have $2420.i can get chinas,get a Chinese whore,some Chinese food,get a hotel room to take my Chinese whore.and still have $ left to go buy a used set of d's!


:rofl::roflmao::fool2:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

We are running another Lowrider wheel sale for the month of April. Give us a call to get pricing. 

Thanks,
Brad
http://www.facebook.com/search/results.php?q=dayton%20wire%20wheel&init=quick&tas=search_preload&search_first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Thanks for the info Brad, what is the best medium to find out about a sale? Your website, calling you directly, or this forum? I am curious because I'd like to be informed and up to date for when it comes around. Thank you in advance.


The best way to stay up to date is to like us on facebook. You will get all the most current info there. 

Thanks,
Brad
http://www.facebook.com/search/results.php?q=dayton%20wire%20wheel&init=quick&tas=search_preload&search_first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:wow:
TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> The best way to stay up to date is to like us on facebook. You will get all the most current info there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad
> http://www.facebook.com/search/results.php?q=dayton%20wire%20wheel&init=quick&tas=search_preload&search_first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow:
> TTT


:shocked:


----------



## Raise Up

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> We are running another Lowrider wheel sale for the month of April. Give us a call to get pricing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad
> http://www.facebook.com/search/resu..._first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


Any chance that this might turn into a "for the summer sale"


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Raise Up said:


> Any chance that this might turn into a "for the summer sale"


Right now we have been told it will be over at the end of this month.


----------



## cwb4eva

USO-ORLANDO said:


> If you aint got Daytons you aint got shit!!!!


 :boink:


----------



## premier66

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> I will do my best to answer all of the questions that were asked.
> 
> Lead hammers are $40 ea for the 4lb Dayton Wire Wheel Hammer. Or you can get the replacement 3lb hammer (included when you buy a set of wheels) for $22 ea.
> 
> Next question on pricing. 88-spoke are the same price as 100-spoke due to lower volume than the 100-spoke and 72-spoke. They just cost us more to build them. Remember we aren't shipping in 1000 of these in on a container from China. These are hand made here in Dayton Ohio.
> 
> Also as far as shipping goes I am sorry if I was not clear but those prices do not include shipping. You can pick them up or you would need to pay UPS charges. The good news is if they are going out of Ohio there will be no sales tax. And in most cases shipping is less than tax so you are still coming out ahead of if you were to buy them locally.
> 
> Just so you know we will do our best to monitor the forum and get answers as soon as possible. If you need an answer quicker than waiting on a reply please feel free to give us a call.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Right now we have been told it will be over at the end of this month.


ok, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Bart

Are your dayton dogears still on backorder? i ordered one back in december and have not gotten it yet? whats goin on? thanks.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> We are running another Lowrider wheel sale for the month of April. Give us a call to get pricing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad
> http://www.facebook.com/search/resu..._first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> The best way to stay up to date is to like us on facebook. You will get all the most current info there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad
> http://www.facebook.com/search/results.php?q=dayton%20wire%20wheel&init=quick&tas=search_preload&search_first_focus=1333550175292#!/daytonwirewheels


:thumbsup: on FB it is. Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel

Bart said:


> Are your dayton dogears still on backorder? i ordered one back in december and have not gotten it yet? whats goin on? thanks.


Please give us a call so we can look into it.


----------



## Bart

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Please give us a call so we can look into it.


will call u tomorrow, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## roarin20's

In the works! TTT...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## roarin20's

TTT, 4 sum real spokes.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:naughty:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Please give us a call so we can look into it.


Where are you Dayton ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Time for another sale............


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

tpimuncie said:


> Nice! I meant all the new stuff, ive had just about all two new sets of wwk the finish is great but i cant stand the rust at the hubs where the spokes meet. Just my opinion, old school Zs are badass


 I like both WWK and Daytons they are both nice looking wheels in my opinion too.


----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody getting some for 2014. What kinda prices shipped on chrome 72 spokes?


----------



## CCC925

tpimuncie said:


> Nice! I meant all the new stuff, ive had just about all two new sets of wwk the finish is great but i cant stand the rust at the hubs where the spokes meet. Just my opinion, old school Zs are badass


I thought it was just my set with that problem with wwk is that common with those ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

62ssrag said:


> Anybody getting some for 2014. What kinda prices shipped on chrome 72 spokes?


Waiting to see if they're having a sale this spring. Only thing on sale is 22" wires right now. Regular pricing is always posted on Dayton's site.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody score any Yet or lately????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

62ssrag said:


> Anybody score any Yet or lately????


Nope, been watching since I posted 7 months ago. Full price everything, accessory pricing went up.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Coker wire wheels


----------



## baggedout81

CoupeDTS said:


> Coker wire wheels


Yep,you watch.people gonna start selling pre stamps for crazy prices now


----------



## big C

I heard coker ended up not buying they backed out.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## haciendo dinero

whats up with that spring sale


----------



## King Of Rimz

You're 6 years late homie.


----------

